# ios App



## Volatility

Does anybody else sometime have problems with the iOS app? Sometimes it freezes on me and I have to delete it and reinstall. Thanks


----------



## peds48

Which one, Nomad, DirecTV Scheduler/Everywhere?

Both works flawlessly for me


----------



## Volatility

peds48;3209906 said:


> Which one, Nomad, DirecTV Scheduler/Everywhere?
> 
> Both works flawlessly for me


i was referring to the DBS Talk app as I posted this under forum support  I wouldn't post dtv related help in this section as that can cause confusion though as you see me in the dtv forums i can see why you thought that. The DBS iPhone app to be exact~ Not sure if app has bugs or if it is my Iphone. Also sometimes it says you are not authorized to view messages and on some occasions will not let me post as it acts like my account wasn't emailed authorized.


----------



## dpeters11

Haven't had that issue, but wouldn't be surprising, there are bugs. You can't delete posts either. Unfortunately, it's written by a third party, and the owners of DBSTalk have no control over it. I know David Bott isn't exactly happy with the support.


----------



## Volatility

dpeters11;3210006 said:


> Haven't had that issue, but wouldn't be surprising, there are bugs. You can't delete posts either. Unfortunately, it's written by a third party, and the owners of DBSTalk have no control over it. I know David Bott isn't exactly happy with the support.


Its interface is designed pretty nicely just its buggy as all can be


----------



## dpeters11

Can you believe it used to be worse?


----------



## acostapimps

Since the new makeover of this forum site, DBSTalk ios app is not working, all I get is a parse error everytime I open the app with nothing happening, all I get is loading screen with no advancement of any kind


----------



## Stewart Vernon

acostapimps said:


> Since the new makeover of this forum site, DBSTalk ios app is not working, all I get is a parse error everytime I open the app with nothing happening, all I get is loading screen with no advancement of any kind


Unfortunately, the app no longer works with the new site. There is a mobile skin that others have been using/testing on their mobile devices. It should work well with any mobile browser. I need to try later myself actually on my iPad to see how it looks.


----------



## acostapimps

Are they gonna make an IOS app that works in the near future? I was so used to the app, but I'll use the forum site for the time being.


----------



## David Bott

Not at this time as it is costly to build. The one we were using the company was bought by Vb and as such, they keep it for themselves. We are considering other options at this time. But for now, the mobile skin of the site will work in any mobile device for faster access.


----------



## 3HaloODST

That's a shame about the Forum Runner app. The mobile skin is Pretty good though.


----------



## tigercat74

I really liked the iOS app. I know you said it was costly to build so I would be willing to donate some money to help pay for it. I think some other people would be willing to.


----------



## Sixto

tigercat74 said:


> I really liked the iOS app. I know you said it was costly to build so I would be willing to donate some money to help pay for it. I think some other people would be willing to.


Me too.


----------



## David Bott

Right now we are waiting to see if we get a reply from the Forum Runner people.


----------



## Blurayfan

David Bott said:


> Right now we are waiting to see if we get a reply from the Forum Runner people.


I have a fully working mobile app, posting from it now. I've posted how in the thread about the software update.


----------



## tigercat74

That does work except it does not jump to the first unread post in a thread.


----------



## David Bott

*Mobile App* - Added back support for our dedicated app and found you can not get into threads without special settings. -

1. When Opening a Thread, Always: Jump to First Page
2. On Forum and Search Summary Pages, Show: First Post in Thread
3. Posts Per Page: 20

*...A bug report has been sent to the developer on this. But at least it is a work around. Special thanks to mem*ber Blurayfan.


----------



## montanaxvi

I'm on Android but as the iOS users are also experiencing the mobile app no longer working, it got me to thinking.

With the forums now being ran by Invision Power Board. Is there a setting or a "switch" if you will, that the mods can throw to enable use with Tapatalk forum software? I know a great many forums can be utilized via the Tapatalk app on Android, I assume the app is also available for iOS?


----------



## n0qcu

If this reply works I am using the andoid app.

Sent from my DROIDX using DBSTalk

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## coolman302003

n0qcu said:


> If this reply works I am using the andoid app.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using DBSTalk
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


It works!

It is displaying two signatures though.


----------



## SayWhat?

coolman302003 said:


> It works!
> 
> It is displaying two signatures though.


It is displaying two signatures advertisements though. Anyone who uses that should have to pay DBS for each ad they place.


----------



## David Bott

montanaxvi said:


> I'm on Android but as the iOS users are also experiencing the mobile app no longer working, it got me to thinking.
> 
> With the forums now being ran by Invision Power Board. Is there a setting or a "switch" if you will, that the mods can throw to enable use with Tapatalk forum software? I know a great many forums can be utilized via the Tapatalk app on Android, I assume the app is also available for iOS?


I am on Android and the app works...See the setting mentioned above to set in the app. I have sent a message to the app developers, but no reply.


----------



## montanaxvi

Someone must have gotten through to the Android app dev team. My Android app is working flawlessly now, with no changes on my part.

Thanks Dave.


----------



## David Bott

No changes here. I had no update.


----------



## montanaxvi

Oh well it works now. All that matters.


----------



## bubbacummins

David Bott said:


> *Mobile App* - Added back support for our dedicated app and found you can not get into threads without special settings. -
> 
> 1. When Opening a Thread, Always: Jump to First Page
> 2. On Forum and Search Summary Pages, Show: First Post in Thread
> 3. Posts Per Page: 20
> 
> *...A bug report has been sent to the developer on this. But at least it is a work around. Special thanks to mem*ber Blurayfan.


This worked for me on my iphone4, thankfully, since I don't like the mobile forum version , had this happen to another site too but I may try those settings since its the same app


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Is there a particular reason tapatalk isn't being looked into? They seem to have a much better support for their product and ipboard than FR does now...


----------



## David Bott

I purchased the ForumRunner app to make it free for the members. As such, we are trying to get what we paid for as it is said to work with IP.Board. They need to fix a few things and I have submitted bug tickets.

We could move to Tapatalk, and may. But right now it would run me $30 a month to have it.


----------



## Sixto

The mobile skin really is nice, the more that I use it. Forum Runner or Tapatalk would be better but this mobile skin is very useful. I'm using it right now on the iPhone while I'm out. Anyone know how to increase the default font size? That's really my biggest issue right now.


----------



## Steve

Because we can't seem to use attachments with the mobile skin, I may switch to the DBSTalk Forum Runner app once they fix the "show first post in thread" option. I tried using Forum Runner now, and I find it a PITA to always have to start from the first post when opening a long thread, especially if it has multiple pages. Just me, tho.


----------



## Sixto

Steve said:


> Because we can't seem to use attachments with the mobile skin, I may switch to the DBSTalk Forum Runner app once they fix the "show first post in thread" option. I tried using Forum Runner now, and I find it a PITA to always have to start from the first post when opening a long thread, especially if it has multiple pages. Just me, tho.


Oh yeah, it's not just you, unusable for me in its current state, I totally rely on the thread unread status, so I'm on the mobile skin for my iPhone until the fix. iPad with regular skin until the fix.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

David Bott said:


> I purchased the ForumRunner app to make it free for the members. As such, we are trying to get what we paid for as it is said to work with IP.Board. They need to fix a few things and I have submitted bug tickets.
> 
> We could move to Tapatalk, and may. But right now it would run me $30 a month to have it.


The $30/mo is only if you want your own personal branded app I thought....

Thought the free form still allows you to monetize off links and such...


----------



## David Bott

I think the FREE version they make the money from. Though I could be wrong.

Correction...It would cost me $40 a month as they charge per platform...Android and iOS. (Plus $99 activation fee)


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

David Bott said:


> I think the FREE version they make the money from. Though I could be wrong.
> 
> Correction...It would cost me $40 a month as they charge per platform...Android and iOS. (Plus $99 activation fee)


Yeah it seems the free allows revenue still...vigilink and stuff...

http://tapatalk.com/faq.php


----------



## David Bott

Only that. Look at the FAQ. It does not allow for ads to benefit your site.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

David Bott said:


> Only that. Look at the FAQ. It does not allow for ads to benefit your site.


Ohhhh never use forumrunner much so I never realized it'd allow that... Few times I did sites always seemed to look the same as tapatalk sites add wise... If I saw any at all...


----------



## Blurayfan

Branded App not functional today, receiving a message of a parse error.


----------



## David Bott

Hi..

Thanks. We are ware of this as it started as soon as we updated the servers operating system. (Which is something I had to do and this not going back.) I am waiting for ForumRunner (Vb) to get me a new beta they are working on. They are aware also. 

Please not now use the mobile skin of the site on your mobile browser. If they do not come though in a timely manor, I wil need to look into another solution. 

(BTW...I also am not happy about this as it takes away ad revenue that the site needs.)


----------



## Sixto

It will be interesting to see if Forum Runner steps up. As much as it looks like other Apps are now more creative, it would be nice to at least be able to go back to what we were used to. Wishing you good luck.

Though the IP mobile skin is actually fairly nice. I really do like it.

I wish I could figure out how to add a "follow" from within the mobile skin, and make the font of a post a little bigger. Those are really my only items, especially the font size when I'm on the run. During the week I do alot of reading while mobile.


----------



## Blurayfan

Branded app working great tonight. Parse error gone and the app can successfully jump to first unread post. Only issues I see are sometimes the page the app believes it is on does not match the posts that are shown. Simply choosing a different page and then go back displays the correct page with matching posts. Also the issue of posts that contain special formatting display the formatting code for example on quotes it states blockquote. Another example is strong for boldest text.


----------



## David Bott

Blurayfan said:


> Branded app working great tonight. Parse error gone and the app can successfully jump to first unread post. Only issues I see are sometimes the page the app believes it is on does not match the posts that are shown. Simply choosing a different page and then go back displays the correct page with matching posts. Also the issue of posts that contain special formatting display the formatting code for example on quotes it states blockquote. Another example is strong for boldest text.


Hi...Yes, I made them aware of the HTML code showing. It is still being worked on. The other item you mentioned kind of sounds like caching. So not sure on that one.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Yup branded app working again here on android as well... Only main issue is the inability to jump to the end of a thread as it results in 'page not found' error every time...


----------



## Blurayfan

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Yup branded app working again here on android as well... Only main issue is the inability to jump to the end of a thread as it results in 'page not found' error every time...


My iOS app just jumped to your post when I entered this thread.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Blurayfan said:


> My iOS app just jumped to your post when I entered this thread.


Weird... I can't hit the jump to last page button here as it results in the error every time...have to go page by page to navigate threads and still some threads won't let me go past the next to last page...


----------



## Blurayfan

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Weird... I can't hit the jump to last page button here as it results in the error every time...have to go page by page to navigate threads and still some threads won't let me go past the next to last page...


I might have a solution, check your post per page setting in the Forum Reading options. Set it to 20. That is what the forum software is set to on browsers. It appears this needs to match in the app, for it to correctly identify the pages.


----------



## Sixto

I was about to post over at Forum Runner support, since they asked if it was working.

For me, it's not.

I can not get unread thread status to work properly.

As an example, right now, "subscribed" has a red 8 shown, as to show 8 threads with new content, but when I click on a bold thread, the 8 never changes, unless I go into the thread, hit "prev", and then advance to the last page.

Can not get it to consistently go to the first unread post.

Also, if I go into a thread, read to the bottom, and then re-enter, it still goes to the top of the last page.

Have it set to 20, and set to go to first unread post.


----------



## Blurayfan

Sixto said:


> I was about to post over at Forum Runner support, since they asked if it was working.
> For me, it's not.
> I can not get unread thread status to work properly.
> As an example, right now, "subscribed" has a red 8 shown, as to show 8 threads with new content, but when I click on a bold thread, the 8 never changes, unless I go into the thread, hit "prev", and then advance to the last page.
> Can not get it to consistently go to the first unread post.
> Also, if I go into a thread, read to the bottom, and then re-enter, it still goes to the top of the last page.
> Have it set to 20, and set to go to first unread post.


I also was unable to jump to first unread post just now when entering this thread. So now using this option doesn't cause the page doesn't exist error, however it doesn't work as it should consistently.


----------



## Sixto

Blurayfan said:


> I also was unable to jump to first unread post just now when entering this thread. So now using this option doesn't cause the page doesn't exist error, however it doesn't work as it should consistently.


Yep, same here. It goes to the top of page-3 every time I open this thread.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Blurayfan said:


> I might have a solution, check your post per page setting in the Forum Reading options. Set it to 20. That is what the forum software is set to on browsers. It appears this needs to match in the app, for it to correctly identify the pages.


Woot woot elimated the page doesn't exist error instantly and I can jump around as need be now!


----------



## Sixto

Very wacky behavior. Now getting "You are not allowed to use the private messaging system".

I'm thinking that something is screwy if you access from the App and a PC at the same time. I'm typing here, and playing with the app at the same time, with the erratic behavior.


----------



## Blurayfan

Sixto said:


> Very wacky behavior. Now getting "You are not allowed to use the private messaging system".
> 
> I'm thinking that something is screwy if you access from the App and a PC at the same time. I'm typing here, and playing with the app at the same time, with the erratic behavior.


The simultaneous use may be the cause. I just read my PMs through the app without any issues.


----------



## Sixto

I was just able to get the unread subscribed count down to 0 by opening each thread, hitting PREV, then hitting NEXT, then it would reduce the count. Did it for the 8 threads, and now down to zero. Guessing that something is wrong with how it's tracking where you are in a thread.


----------



## Blurayfan

Sixto said:


> I was just able to get the unread subscribed count down to 0 by opening each thread, hitting PREV, then hitting NEXT, then it would reduce the count. Did it for the 8 threads, and now down to zero. Guessing that something is wrong with how it's tracking where you are in a thread.


As you reported in Forum Runner Support you have lost your invisible status now.


----------



## coolman302003

I think this is due to this being a per login option where as in vBulletin software invisible mode was set it and forget it (active always) unless you disabled it in UserCP.

When logging in via the Mobile Skin you have to select it each time as well, although I use LastPass Premium which will remember the anonymous check box (and the password of course) on the computer and mobile devices when logging in.


----------



## David Bott

Hey Guys...Just an FYI...I am working on setting up TapaTalk with the site. I am still taking with them and then it needs to be made as I want a dedicated app like we have. So no idea on timing or how long it takes to get on-line with Apple or Android. But wanted to say that I am looking at it as I am tried on the ongoing issues with ForumRunner and it not getting fixed.

One issue is..."Branded (aka. BYO) will becomes v2 beta in next week and will transition all BYO customers to v2 by end of next month or so." So I am not sure if we will have the beta or the older version.


----------



## Sixto

Thanks for the update.


----------



## rccoleman

David,

I appreciate your desire to bring Tapatalk support to this forum (I personally think it's much better than Forum Runner), but the dedicated app just ends up in a folder somewhere because my home screen is already full of often-used apps. I really like having a single Tapatalk app that takes up a single space on my home screen and lets me get to all of the forums that I visit. I understand that you're trying to monetize from the dedicated app, but it's definitely a lesser experience for me. I rarely visit this forum on my phone because of the dedicated app, while other forums are just a tap away.


----------



## David Bott

rccoleman said:


> David,
> 
> I appreciate your desire to bring Tapatalk support to this forum (I personally think it's much better than Forum Runner), but the dedicated app just ends up in a folder somewhere because my home screen is already full of often-used apps. I really like having a single Tapatalk app that takes up a single space on my home screen and lets me get to all of the forums that I visit. I understand that you're trying to monetize from the dedicated app, but it's definitely a lesser experience for me. I rarely visit this forum on my phone because of the dedicated app, while other forums are just a tap away.


Thanks...But I can not in right mind allow a company to make money off the site that also charges you for the app. It't not right and the forum owner gets nothing for it, they they make $$$$$ off the ads that I can not even control. Case in point, if you were a club member here, you would see the ads regardless even though you are a paid club member.

Sounds like you have to many apps. LOL And out new logo would look cool on your screen.

BTW...you can always just use your browser and a bookmark if you want it all in one place. We have a mobile skin for the site that is actually quite nice.


----------



## The Merg

Just as an FYI... When viewing the site via IP.Board on my iPad or iPhone, I get a banner to try DBSTalk via Tapatalk, however, DBSTalk is not in the Tapatalk network yet.

- Merg


----------



## Sixto

Yep, same here, every time I click on the link for DBSTalk. That's how I refresh the screen on the iPhone, I switch between ALL and FOLLOWED and it pops up every time.


----------



## DawgLink

I get it as well


----------



## tigercat74

I also get the message.


----------



## David Bott

Augh...I had to install it to start to develop the dedicated app...They did not say it would do that. I have now removed the hook and I hope that stops the issue.

The app needs to be made, then I need to setup accounts with Apple and Google to get the app published. I did not know I would need to do that all myself as ForumRunner handled all that for us in the past. So a lot more to do to use TapaTalk than I expected or wanted. 

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Sixto

With Tapatalk on iOS, there are currently three versions, soon possibly four.

There's the basic version (Tapatalk) for $2.99. There's the new version (Tapatalk 2) with the more modern UI for $3.99. And there's the iPad customized version (Tapatalk HD) for $4.99.

There may also soon be a Tapatalk 2 HD for the iPad.

The Quoord systems guys have been busy, they certainly get lots of favorable reviews and awards, and I've purchased every version since its only a few bucks and ad free, and available for most every forum as we move to a more mobile society.

What I wonder about is with a branded App, which of the flavors above will be supported.

Personally, today I use Tapatalk 2 on the iPhone and iPad, but will probably move to Tapatalk 2 HD on the iPad when it's released. I was on Tapatalk HD on the iPad until Tapatalk 2 was released.

I've not found any ads on any of the versions, for any of the forums that I follow.

For Tapatalk 2, there's also been 7 enhancement releases since Tapatalk 2 was released in December. Been updates on 1/3, 1/16, 2/5, 3/21, 4/13, 5/3, and most recently on 5/11.

I wonder how new releases would be handled with a dedicated app. The older Tapatalk had 14 updates during 2012.

Just curious.


----------



## David Bott

As updates come out, we will need to upload them as they are released. At this time the only one they off to us is version 1.2.1 of the app. (Whatever that is.) I am not aware of what is inside the zip file that TapaTalk sent me that I then needed to upload to Apple. I am not sure if it both iPhone and iPad version in one file or what. I do know that it is not ver 2 as that is not yet released for the branded owners. But have been told within the next month.

I just uploaded today the zipped app to Apple and now we are waiting for it to be "approved" by them. (Apple does not make this at all easy. It was the WORST process I have ever had to go though for something that should be so simple.) So at this time we just wait. Again, not sure, nor was I aware, their was a version for the phone vs the pad. So I am guessing they are in the same file.

But this is all out of our control. 

And if they are releasing software that often, it does not make me feel good I will tell you that.


----------



## The Merg

The regular version of Tapatalk is universal. The HD version is just a little more optimized for the iPad. I still use the regulars Tapatalk on my iPhone and iPad.

- Merg


----------



## David Bott

Good to know...thanks.


----------



## David Bott

*New DBSTalk app should now be able to be downloaded from the app store.*

*It is a Tapatalk based branded app.*


----------



## BLWedge09

New DBSTalk app should now be able to be downloaded from the app store.

It is a Tapatalk based branded app.


Yep, I've got it and am sending this message from my iPhone using the new app. Works great for me!


----------



## jagrim

Thank you David Bott


----------



## dpeters11

So far, I'm really liking the new app!


----------



## Sixto

Woohoo. Very nice. 

What's with the neon green. 

So nice to be back to normal on the iPhone and iPad.


----------



## coolman302003

You lose anonymous status when logged in with the app (same as the Forum Runner branded one). I believe this is due to there being no check box option when logging in via the app. I think if they would allow you to set it once in the UserCP it would always be in use as it was with vB unless you manually unchecked it in the UserCP. 

Not a big deal though, overall very nice app. Also like the fact that Club Members have no ads within the app!


Sent from my iPhone 5 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## David Bott

Sixto said:


> Woohoo. Very nice.
> 
> What's with the neon green.
> 
> So nice to be back to normal on the iPhone and iPad.


The green was my bad...I missed the setting for the iOS app colors. I thought that once I set my colors, it would be set for both apps, silly me.

I have made the change to be more like this main site. Next time you restart the app, it will auto correct. (Note I said restart, like it needs to be stopped and reloaded vs put into the background.)


----------



## Sixto

Thanks David.

Just restarted. Fabulous.

This is great, played with it and customized (settings) last night on the iPhone and iPad and it is perfect.

Thanks again for moving to a great mobile platform.

While the mobile skin is actually quite nice, having a true mobile app and one that is continuing to be enhanced by Quoord is even better.

And now it looks good too!


----------



## Blurayfan

Downloaded the new iOS app, only things I wish it would do that it doesn't is honor the hide forum, invisible preferences.


----------



## David Bott

Blurayfan said:


> Downloaded the new iOS app, only things I wish it would do that it doesn't is honor the hide forum, invisible preferences.


That is because that was a plugin that we added to the site and is not a part of IP.Board directly. I would not expect Tapatalk to honor plugins as they can change etc and they would never know which ones people will use. That would be a nightmare.


----------



## Sixto

coolman302003 said:


> You lose anonymous status when logged in with the app (same as the Forum Runner branded one). I believe this is due to there being no check box option when logging in via the app. I think if they would allow you to set it once in the UserCP it would always be in use as it was with vB unless you manually unchecked it in the UserCP.
> 
> Not a big deal though, overall very nice app. Also like the fact that Club Members have no ads within the app!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using DBSTalk mobile app


It seems to be coming ... https://support.tapatalk.com/threads/is-it-possible-to-sign-in-anonymously-with-tapatalk.13186/


----------



## Sixto

David Bott said:


> That is because that was a plugin that we added to the site and is not a part of IP.Board directly. I would not expect Tapatalk to honor plugins as they can change etc and they would never know which ones people will use. That would be a nightmare.


Interesting. I always thought that hiding forums was a standard feature of vB, IPB, and all the forum software.


----------



## David Bott

I thought is was talkin about in the USER CP vs the - thing you click I do believe. (In the USer CP as a Club Member you can hind them.) 

I also think the - thing is a cookie setting that is stored. (I think) If that is the case, the app would not know.


----------



## Blurayfan

Interesting. I always thought that hiding forums was a standard feature of vB, IPB, and all the forum software.


It was a userCP option in VB, but it appears IPBoard doesn't have it as a standard option. Anonymous also should be a UserCP option and it's not.


----------



## Blurayfan

David Bott said:


> I thought is was talkin about in the USER CP vs the - thing you click I do believe. (In the USer CP as a Club Member you can hind them.)
> 
> I also think the - thing is a cookie setting that is stored. (I think) If that is the case, the app would not know.


The old ForumRunner app did honor the hide forum or anonymous UserCP options in VB. the Tapatalk app might honor the anonymous preference if it was a UserCP setting, non branded does honor it for VB based sites I visit.


----------



## Blurayfan

A positive change of this new app is when posting to a subscribed thread you don't lose your subscription.


----------



## David Bott

Blurayfan said:


> The old ForumRunner app did honor the hide forum or anonymous UserCP options in VB. the Tapatalk app might honor the anonymous preference if it was a UserCP setting, non branded does honor it for VB based sites I visit.


Well the good news is that we are not running the current version. The branded version of the current version is still being worked on. So what I am saying is, their is hope.


----------



## Go Beavs

I noticed that my post count is different between the new branded app and the web version of the site. The branded app shows a higher post count. I'm not worried about it, I just thought it was a bit odd.


----------



## David Bott

That is odd and would have no idea why it would be.


----------



## Sixto

A positive change of this new app is when posting to a subscribed thread you don't lose your subscription.
And you can add a subscribe/follow while mobile now which is nice to have back. (Not available with mobile skin)


----------



## dpeters11

I noticed that my post count is different between the new branded app and the web version of the site. The branded app shows a higher post count. I'm not worried about it, I just thought it was a bit odd.


Same here, mine is about 68 higher compared to web.


----------



## cypherx

Didn't realize there was a new app. Love it! Thanks guys!


----------



## peds48

Yep, is awesome 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## cypherx

Can the iOS app view and participate in polls? Not seeing any polls in mine.


----------



## The Merg

I hope the Hide Forums ability returns to the branded app. That is a nice feature. Also I noticed that when quitting the app and going back into it that it reverts back to the Latest tab when I was last on the Forums tab.

- Merg


----------



## Blurayfan

The Merg said:


> Also I noticed that when quitting the app and going back into it that it reverts back to the Latest tab when I was last on the Forums tab.
> 
> - Merg


That can be changed in the app by going to the more tab, click Edit on the top right and rearrange the tabs so Forums is on the far left..


----------



## The Merg

Blurayfan said:


> That can be changed in the app by going to the more tab, click Edit on the top right and rearrange the tabs so Forums is on the far left..


Nice catch. It is strange though that the regular Tapatalk app remembers that setting though.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

That can be changed in the app by going to the more tab, click Edit on the top right and rearrange the tabs so Forums is on the far left..


Well, the Edit button is not present in the iPad version...

- Merg


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Blurayfan

The Merg said:


> Well, the Edit button is not present in the iPad version...
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


I guess that is due to the iPad showing all the options already onscreen. Unlike an iPhome only shows a few and to see the rest you need to select more.


----------



## The Merg

I guess that is due to the iPad showing all the options already onscreen. Unlike an iPhome only shows a few and to see the rest you need to select more.


My guess as well. Hopefully, with the updated branded app, that issue will be resolved. I remember this being an issue in the Tapatalk app a ways back and it was resolved. I'm hoping that the updated branded app will have that fix as well so that it remembers what tab you were on when you exited the app.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## p010ne

:balloons: Amazing that tapatalk is able to do ios but not android! I am actually permitted to sign-in on my iPod touch but not on my android Motorla Xoom wifi? :rant:


----------



## David Bott

They do Android just fine for me...maybe it is your Xoom and the version of the OS or something on it. (Or some app on it making for an issue...firewall or something....not idea, just a thought.)


----------



## p010ne

David Bott said:


> They do Android just fine for me...maybe it is your Xoom and the version of the OS or something on it. (Or some app on it making for an issue...firewall or something....not idea, just a thought.)


Tapatalk obviously has no skills doing Android - their Satelliteguys android app doesn't work for me either (their plain old vanilla android app works great for all my forums; however. They just have no skills in rolling something else out in android!)


----------



## David Bott

They use the SAME APP we do...So I am not surprised it does not work their either. Have you reported your issue with Tapatalk as it relates to your Xoom? We have a lot of users on Android now, no issues like you are reporting. Sorry.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

They use the SAME APP we do...So I am not surprised it does not work their either. Have you reported your issue with Tapatalk as it relates to your Xoom? We have a lot of users on Android now, no issues like you are reporting. Sorry.


Ditto... Working just fine here!

Sent from my EVO using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48

has anyone gotten to work the push notifications with new ipad iphone Dbstalk app. It seems there is no way no "save" the settings once you go to the notifications settings on the app. also, it would be nice if you could get a paid version to get rid of the annoying ad at the bottom of the app


----------



## peds48

The Merg said:


> Nice catch. It is strange though that the regular Tapatalk app remembers that setting though.
> 
> - Merg


I have the TapatalkHD for ipad, is DBSTalk supported on this app? I try to find them but you could not find it.


----------



## The Merg

It doesn't seem that you can use the regular Tapatalk apps to access DBSTalk. I was referring to how that setting is saved with other sites I visit via Tapatalk. I'm wondering if that was a bug fix in the Tapatalk app, which has not made it to the DBSTalk branded app yet.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48

It doesn't seem that you can use the regular Tapatalk apps to access DBSTalk. I was referring to how that setting is saved with other sites I visit via Tapatalk. I'm wondering if that was a bug fix in the Tapatalk app, which has not made it to the DBSTalk branded app yet.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Does push notifications work with your app?


----------



## The Merg

The DBSTalk app or Tapatalk? I get notifications with both.

- Merg


----------



## peds48

DBSTalk


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## The Merg

Okay, I see what you mean. Looking further at it for me, I see that I am getting notification for Quoted Posts on my iPhone, but nothing else. Like you, if I check any item, exit, and go back, the checked items are no longer checked (with the exception of Quoted Posts on the iPhone).

As for a Save button being missing, I don't think that is the case. It should just save our selections as soon as you hit the "Back" button at the top. It is a bug that it is not saving our selections though.

- Merg


----------



## peds48

Okay, I see what you mean. Looking further at it for me, I see that I am getting notification for Quoted Posts on my iPhone, but nothing else. Like you, if I check any item, exit, and go back, the checked items are no longer checked (with the exception of Quoted Posts on the iPhone).

As for a Save button being missing, I don't think that is the case. It should just save our selections as soon as you hit the "Back" button at the top. It is a bug that it is not saving our selections though.

- Merg


Yes, I am getting push on my iPhone, just not on my iPad. is this a DBSTalk "bug" or a tapatalk. Who should I contact?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## The Merg

peds48 said:


> Yes, I am getting push on my iPhone, just not on my iPad. is this a DBSTalk "bug" or a tapatalk. Who should I contact?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Well, I just realized that I am getting the Quoted Post notification on the iPad, even though when I go to the Notification setup on the iPad it shows nothing checked.

As for contacting someone, hopefully David Bott will see this and make the appropriate notification to Tapatalk about this bug. 

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48

thanks, lets hope that David can get this corrected. would this be a "background" fix or something that requires an app update?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## The Merg

My guess is that it would be an app update fix as the setting is unique per device and the setting is probably saved on the device itself.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## David Bott

Hi...We have no control over the app itself and just publish it when it when updates come out.

I have submitted the last update to Apple as of last Friday. So we are waiting for it to be approved.

From Tapatalk...Update v1.22

- Updated default tabbar sequence.
- Fixed bug: notification settings don't stay as checked.
- Fixed bug: app will show blank frames some times.
- Fixed bug: cannot view attachment under some cases.

So as soon as Apple approves it, maybe the second item will be the fix you need. 

As far as the ads, they help support the site operations as you may know. To turn off ads, please feel free to become a Club Member to support the site in a different way.

http://www.dbstalk.com/store/product/2-dbstalk-club/

Thank you.


----------



## dpeters11

Now we just need a good BB10 version


----------



## peds48

Hi...We have no control over the app itself and just publish it when it when updates come out.

I have submitted the last update to Apple as of last Friday. So we are waiting for it to be approved.

From Tapatalk...Update v1.22

- Updated default tabbar sequence.
- Fixed bug: notification settings don't stay as checked.
- Fixed bug: app will show blank frames some times.
- Fixed bug: cannot view attachment under some cases.

So as soon as Apple approves it, maybe the second item will be the fix you need. 

As far as the ads, they help support the site operations as you may know. To turn off ads, please feel free to become a Club Member to support the site in a different way.

http://www.dbstalk.com/store/product/2-dbstalk-club/

Thank you.

Awesome, thanks David.

I am fully aware that ads help support this forum, that is why I "suggested" there should be an option to remove the ad by "upgrading" to a paid app, I will gladly pay to support the site. BTW, I just became a Club Member.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## cypherx

Every single time a post is added to this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/205453-directv-wok-on-xbox-one-with-passthrough/

My iphone gets a notification that Volatility quoted my post in thread... even though its long after that post.


----------



## The Merg

Well, it looks like they fixed the issue with the Notification settings being saved. However, they screwed up the Tabbar fix. While they re-arranged it so that it has Notifications first and then Latest and the Forums, there is no way to manually change the order around on the iPad and it will not remember what tab you were last using if you exit the app and go back in. Also, there seems to be a new bug. If I go to Modify a post on the iPad, the post comes up blank. If you save the post, you will completely wipe out the original post.


----------



## David Bott

From Tapatalk...



> For the tab reordering issue, we will roll out a new tab reordering feature by the end of this month which will make forum owners be able customise the tab sequences by themselves. Please wait.
> 
> For the edit post issue, could you give us a test account? So that we can look into it.


I of course gave them a test account. The down side even when a fix is made, it then takes time for Apple to approve it as you know. The last approval took almost 2 weeks. But the good news is Tapatalk is listening to us and helping.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

I just saw a new version of the app when I was syncing to iTunes earlier... so that was a quick approval this time!


----------



## David Bott

Nope...that is the version he was talking about. No new version has yet even been made by Tapatalk. Sorry.


----------



## peds48

Nope...that is the version he was talking about. No new version has yet even been made by Tapatalk. Sorry.


thank you. I though I was crazy cause I could not find the "newer" version


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Sorry for the confusion... I check iTunes at least once a day for updates, and while I see now that this was the version released on 6/18, it did not show up for me until 6/21 for some reason... that's why I thought it was another new version.

I apologize for the unintentional tease there!


----------



## The Merg

From Tapatalk...

I of course gave them a test account. The down side even when a fix is made, it then takes time for Apple to approve it as you know. The last approval took almost 2 weeks. But the good news is Tapatalk is listening to us and helping.


So I'm guessing that you were able to confirm the Edit Post bug.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48

So I'm guessing that you were able to confirm the Edit Post bug.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Yep, it happens to me as well. I have to edit from a browser


----------



## Tester

peds48 said:


> Yep, it happens to me as well. I have to edit from a browser


Hi,

We are the developer from Tapatalk team.
About the edit issue, we cannot reproduce it. Could you tell us your iOS version and device model? Could you also give us some posts URLs which have the issue to edit?


----------



## Laxguy

Hello, Tester, and welcome! Probably the guys with questions will be very glad to see you, and will be back before long. I'm a bit behind on apps, do all my stuff for now on laptop.


----------



## The Merg

Tester said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are the developer from Tapatalk team.
> About the edit issue, we cannot reproduce it. Could you tell us your iOS version and device model? Could you also give us some posts URLs which have the issue to edit?


I am using an iPad 2 64GB Wifi with iOS v6.1.3.

I tried to edit my last post above this one and had the issue.

And welcome to DBSTalk!

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts

I have issues with editing posts as well. I'm using the latest iOS with an ipad2 and an iPhone 4S and they both have the same issue. And frankly, its every thing I try to edit. Not one will show me the content already in the post when I try to edit it.

I have also been having an issue where half the time neither device will even load unread threads, and I have to close the program and restart it to get them to load. I have noticed a couple times even closing and reopening won't fix the issue, and after trying several more times, it suddenly will show me as being logged out and I have to log back in and then it will work again. I never purposely log out.


----------



## inkahauts

And welcome tester to dbstalk! I'll see if I can pull some urls tomorrow.


----------



## David Bott

BTW Guys...Please do not PM the TESTER account. It comes to me and I can not be of help. 

Thanks.


----------



## dpeters11

On my iPad 2 running 6.1.3 and the current version of the app, I've got an edit option under More-Modify-Edit, but it really should be called a rewrite post option as it doesn't load the text of the post, just a blank compose screen.


----------



## peds48

Hi,

We are the developer from Tapatalk team.
About the edit issue, we cannot reproduce it. Could you tell us your iOS version and device model? Could you also give us some posts URLs which have the issue to edit?


Ipad 3rd Gen, 64GB, WiFi only running iOS 6.1.2. it happens all the time regardless of post.


----------



## peds48

I have issues with editing posts as well. I'm using the latest iOS with an ipad2 and an iPhone 4S and they both have the same issue. And frankly, its every thing I try to edit. Not one will show me the content already in the post when I try to edit it.

I have also been having an issue where half the time neither device will even load unread threads, and I have to close the program and restart it to get them to load. I have noticed a couple times even closing and reopening won't fix the issue, and after trying several more times, it suddenly will show me as being logged out and I have to log back in and then it will work again. I never purposely log out.


Ditto, happens to me as well. EXACTLY as you described it


----------



## peds48

I have issues with editing posts as well. I'm using the latest iOS with an ipad2 and an iPhone 4S and they both have the same issue. And frankly, its every thing I try to edit. Not one will show me the content already in the post when I try to edit it.

I have also been having an issue where half the time neither device will even load unread threads, and I have to close the program and restart it to get them to load. I have noticed a couple times even closing and reopening won't fix the issue, and after trying several more times, it suddenly will show me as being logged out and I have to log back in and then it will work again. I never purposely log out.


Ditto, happens to me as well. EXACTLY as you described it


----------



## peds48

Ditto, happens to me as well. EXACTLY as you described it


This is another example, when you are responding, and press SEND, you get the "twirling" thing and it appears that it did not post, after another SEND, it posts twice


----------



## inkahauts

Yep I have that issue as well.


----------



## David Bott

Testing from iPad. So far so good.


----------



## RAD

As per David's request, moving my IOS issues over to this thread.

Since the problems with the site hanging up have been resolved I'm now having issues with the IOS DBSTalk application. It first started on my iPad3 running IOS 6.1.3 and is now also happening on my iPhone 5 also running 6.1.4. The app starts up on the Notifications screen with "loading feeds" and the spinning wheel and that's it, doesn't go any farther. If close the app and start it again, and go to another forum section right away it goes there but then eventually will hand up there also with the spinnig wheel. When it does hang up, which is always now, I can go to the IT Tools app I have on both devices and ping www.dbstalk.com and other sites are also working, just the DBSTalk app is hanging up.

I've tried uninstalling/reinstalling, no change. I've done a reboot of the iPhone and iPad, no change. As I said, these devices with the app worked fine until all the problems with the site hanging up happened and you corrected. Any ideas?


----------



## BLWedge09

As per David's request, moving my IOS issues over to this thread.

Since the problems with the site hanging up have been resolved I'm now having issues with the IOS DBSTalk application. It first started on my iPad3 running IOS 6.1.3 and is now also happening on my iPhone 5 also running 6.1.4. The app starts up on the Notifications screen with "loading feeds" and the spinning wheel and that's it, doesn't go any farther. If close the app and start it again, and go to another forum section right away it goes there but then eventually will hand up there also with the spinnig wheel. When it does hang up, which is always now, I can go to the IT Tools app I have on both devices and ping www.dbstalk.com and other sites are also working, just the DBSTalk app is hanging up.

I've tried uninstalling/reinstalling, no change. I've done a reboot of the iPhone and iPad, no change. As I said, these devices with the app worked fine until all the problems with the site hanging up happened and you corrected. Any ideas?

I'm not sure what to even suggest. I'm posting this from my iPhone 5 using the latest version of the app and IOS 6.1.4. I've tried killing the app and restarting...trying to cause a problem and can't. It never hangs for me at the points you're describing.


----------



## David Bott

For what it is worth...I just uploaded a new version of the iOS app to Apple. So not it is in WAITING FOR REVIEW status. No real "things" to list on what was fixed or not as not much info was given.


----------



## peds48

As per David's request, moving my IOS issues over to this thread.

Since the problems with the site hanging up have been resolved I'm now having issues with the IOS DBSTalk application. It first started on my iPad3 running IOS 6.1.3 and is now also happening on my iPhone 5 also running 6.1.4. The app starts up on the Notifications screen with "loading feeds" and the spinning wheel and that's it, doesn't go any farther. If close the app and start it again, and go to another forum section right away it goes there but then eventually will hand up there also with the spinnig wheel. When it does hang up, which is always now, I can go to the IT Tools app I have on both devices and ping www.dbstalk.com and other sites are also working, just the DBSTalk app is hanging up.

I've tried uninstalling/reinstalling, no change. I've done a reboot of the iPhone and iPad, no change. As I said, these devices with the app worked fine until all the problems with the site hanging up happened and you corrected. Any ideas?
I am on the same boat, it happens to me exactly as you described it


----------



## RAD

David Bott said:


> For what it is worth...I just uploaded a new version of the iOS app to Apple. So not it is in WAITING FOR REVIEW status. No real "things" to list on what was fixed or not as not much info was given.


Any guesses on how long it will take Apple to approve and put it in iTunes?


----------



## David Bott

Last time it took two freek'en weeks. Grrrrr


----------



## peds48

anybody ing issues with the app right now???. It is stuck on the notifications tan with the "thing" going in circles. and when ever it loads, it freezes up my iPad


----------



## RAD

peds48 said:


> anybody ing issues with the app right now???. It is stuck on the notifications tan with the "thing" going in circles. and when ever it loads, it freezes up my iPad


Hangs up with iPad and iPhone all the time.


----------



## peds48

But now is even worse. If it loads, it just freezes. This is the worse I have seen it


----------



## RAD

peds48 said:


> But now is even worse. If it loads, it just freezes. This is the worse I have seen it


Yea, the IOS app is totally useless for me now, just use the web interface now until it's resolved.


----------



## The Merg

Yea, the IOS app is totally useless for me now, just use the web interface now until it's resolved.


See if you can grab the IP.Board Communities app. It is basically the web interface, but you don't need to worry about refreshing the browser page. I'm using it as my backup for the DBSTalk app right now since I can't edit any posts.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## BLWedge09

Last time it took two freek'en weeks. Grrrrr


It shouldn't take that long for updates to an existing, already approved app. Was the last time an update or the initial submission to the App Store?


----------



## BLWedge09

Are those of you that have been having issues still having them right now? I'm using the app on my iPad right now and just checked own my phone and both are working fine. Weird...


----------



## RAD

Brandon Wedgeworth said:


> Are those of you that have been having issues still having them right now? I'm using the app on my iPad right now and just checked own my phone and both are working fine. Weird...


Yes it's happening now, happening 24x7.


----------



## The Merg

RAD said:


> Yes it's happening now, happening 24x7.


+1

- Merg


----------



## inkahauts

My iOS app Is now freezing constantly. It will open and work for about 60 seconds then freezes and I useless. Can't even scroll a the page. I even tried deleting the app on my iPhone 4S tidy and reloaded it with the same result. Also doesn't matter if I'm on wifi or 3G. Ill check my ipad2 again as well but it was showing the same issues yesterday.


----------



## RAD

inkahauts said:


> My iOS app Is now freezing constantly. It will open and work for about 60 seconds then freezes and I useless. Can't even scroll a the page. I even tried deleting the app on my iPhone 4S tidy and reloaded it with the same result. Also doesn't matter if I'm on wifi or 3G. Ill check my ipad2 again as well but it was showing the same issues yesterday.


Welcome to the group.


----------



## inkahauts

Thanks. I hate being left out!


----------



## Blurayfan

The iOS app was freezing constantly on my iPhone 4S. I have since done a complete factory restore. After restoring from a backup the app is working. I'm using it now to post this message.


----------



## cypherx

From iOS app on iPhone, can't delete duplicate post (either temporary or permanent).


----------



## The Merg

I've been using the IP.Boards app as it is definitely much more stable than the current version of the DBSTalk app. Hopefully, the latest update will be approved by Apple quickly.

- Merg


----------



## David Bott

"I've been using the IP.Boards app"

Do you mean the Mobile Skin and using your mobile devices web browser? I am asking for I am not aware of a IP.Board "App" so I want to be sure. 

Thanks.


----------



## The Merg

Nope. It's an app that works on iPhone and iPad. Although on the iPad the forum selection screen is only in Portrait mode, the forum itself will work in Landscape mode. I like the app as it is like a mobile skin, however, I think it works a little better than a web browser as it has dedicated "Refresh", "Forward" and "Back" buttons, along with a "New Post" button. I've included some screen shots of the iPhone and iPad versions.

























- Merg


----------



## David Bott

Thats a Tapatalk message in the last photo. Where did you get this app? The only "app" for this site is the TapaTalk branded app that I am aware of. So kind of wondering of course.


----------



## The Merg

David Bott said:


> Thats a Tapatalk message in the last photo. Where did you get this app? The only "app" for this site is the TapaTalk branded app that I am aware of. So kind of wondering of course.


Yeah, that was an old screen shot of the iPad App when I was still getting that Tapatalk message everytime I logged in via the web or the IP.Boards app, but the screen shot is from the IP.Boards app. I had downloaded the app when the IPTV forum first came on-line so that I could access it without the need to use a browser. Once DBSTalk switched over (and the branded app didn't work anymore), I gave it a try and it still worked.

I just checked in the App Store and I see it is not listed anymore. I guess it was taken down, maybe?

- Merg


----------



## David Bott

I do not recalling having an app for IPTV and I still know of no IP.Board APP as they use a mobile skin and not an app. Oh well.


----------



## The Merg

I downloaded right after IPTV went live...

















- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## David Bott

Funny...Not one of mine.


----------



## David Bott

FYI...I uploaded the last app to Apple...ver 1.23.6 on July 2nd and it's status is... WAITING FOR REVIEW. (Apple is getting quite bad.)


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Not to defend Apple's slowness... but there may have been a backlog over the July 4th holiday. A LOT of people took days off work to make a long weekend there...


----------



## Steve

FWIW, I've been in contact with the developer of a paid app that needed to be updated for iOS 7. He submitted the update on July 1, and it was publicly available on July 8.


----------



## klang

Updated DBSTalk app available now.


----------



## dpeters11

Steve said:


> FWIW, I've been in contact with the developer of a paid app that needed to be updated for iOS 7. He submitted the update on July 1, and it was publicly available on July 8.


I'm surprised to see a developer already releasing updates for 7 compatibility, they generally wait until much closer to release


----------



## David Bott

klang said:


> Updated DBSTalk app available now.


Yup, was just coming to post that.


----------



## Steve

dpeters11 said:


> I'm surprised to see a developer already releasing updates for 7 compatibility, they generally wait until much closer to release





David Bott said:


> Yup, was just coming to post that.


Surprised as well. The developer first told me he was going to wait, but I guess he had time on his hands. 

It's a great app if you listen to audiobooks. Remembers positions, has user configurable swipes to move n seconds back and forth, variable playback speed at the correct pitch, and other nice features.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/speedup-player-pro/id385026296?mt=8


----------



## RAD

Well, tried the new app on my iPhone 5, still no good. If I open it the app loads the notifications screen and just sits there on the spinning clock and I can't do anything else with it. If I exit/unload the app, the load it again and select latest I get those posts to show up but after a few seconds it locks up again.


----------



## David Bott

I just sent a note to them.


----------



## RAD

Someone mentioned doing a full restore on their IOS device fixed the problem, I may hate myself later but I'm trying that now, I'll let you know the results.


----------



## The Merg

The Edit bug is still there.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## BLWedge09

I do not recalling having an app for IPTV and I still know of no IP.Board APP as they use a mobile skin and not an app. Oh well.


IPB did release their own app a year or two ago, but abandoned it because they said they didn't have developers with the expertise to make it work how they wanted. It was pulled from the App Store too. It was basically like the generic tapatalk app in that one app could be used for several forums...or at least that was the plan.


----------



## The Merg

IPB did release their own app a year or two ago, but abandoned it because they said they didn't have developers with the expertise to make it work how they wanted. It was pulled from the App Store too. It was basically like the generic tapatalk app in that one app could be used for several forums...or at least that was the plan.


Yeah, that must be what I have.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## RAD

RAD said:


> Someone mentioned doing a full restore on their IOS device fixed the problem, I may hate myself later but I'm trying that now, I'll let you know the results.


Well, that was a waste of time, no change app still hangs up.


----------



## David Bott

RAD said:


> Well, that was a waste of time, no change app still hangs up.


Sorry to read this. I did notify Tapatalk with hopes they will be able to look into it. I looked in our logs and could not find anything on our end that looked weird. (Like a bad MySQL query or something.) That was how I found the last issue with the page load issues...found it was in the Tapatalk plug in. But I am not seeing anything like that currently.


----------



## inkahauts

David is there a way to easily make it available with the regular tapatalk app for us that are freezing to see if it freezes with the regular app too? Then maybe you'd be able to narrow down the issue? 

It's still freezing for me as well. I'm going to have to also maybe try and change some settings to see if that helps but I doubt it. I may also try the full restore at least on my iPad. Who knows.


----------



## David Bott

I am sorry, but I the idea is to have the dedicated app for the ad support. (For you as a club member, thanks BTW, it does not matter as your ads are off.) But for others, it helps the site. The standard TapaTalk app does not allow for this. Hope you understand.


----------



## RAD

David Bott said:


> Sorry to read this. I did notify Tapatalk with hopes they will be able to look into it. I looked in our logs and could not find anything on our end that looked weird. (Like a bad MySQL query or something.) That was how I found the last issue with the page load issues...found it was in the Tapatalk plug in. But I am not seeing anything like that currently.


So was I but not that lucky. I was able to get into the app long enough to log off to see if that would help but after a few seconds it still hangs up.


----------



## Blurayfan

So was I but not that lucky. I was able to get into the app long enough to log off to see if that would help but after a few seconds it still hangs up.


What version of iOS are you running? The reason I ask is apps freezing is being reported on the iOS 7 Beta.


----------



## RAD

Blurayfan said:


> What version of iOS are you running? The reason I ask is apps freezing is being reported on the iOS 7 Beta.


Running 6.1.4


----------



## Blurayfan

Running 6.1.4

I'm running 6.1.3 on my iPhone 4S and don't currently experience any freeze. I wish I had 6.1.4 to help troubleshoot the issue more.


----------



## inkahauts

David Bott said:


> I am sorry, but I the idea is to have the dedicated app for the ad support. (For you as a club member, thanks BTW, it does not matter as your ads are off.) But for others, it helps the site. The standard TapaTalk app does not allow for this. Hope you understand.


Oh, I completely understand. I didn't mean permanently, I just meant for a couple days to test and see if it is something that is caused specifically with the dedicated app or all tapatalk apps. I didn't mean to leave it turned on for more than a day or so. And I don't even know if its possible to do that to test it. It was just a thought, I also have no idea how different the dedicated app is from the regular general tapatalk app.


----------



## The Merg

Well, I'm not getting and freezes or hangs, but the Edit bug is really annoying. Also, the iPad version still won't let you re-arrange the bottom buttons so that you can put Forum first. It does seem to remember that you are on the Forum tab after multi-tasking.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dpeters11

David Bott said:


> I am sorry, but I the idea is to have the dedicated app for the ad support. (For you as a club member, thanks BTW, it does not matter as your ads are off.) But for others, it helps the site. The standard TapaTalk app does not allow for this. Hope you understand.


Too bad there isn't a way to provide access through the standard app only for club members.


----------



## rccoleman

dpeters11 said:


> Too bad there isn't a way to provide access through the standard app only for club members.


I would become a Club Member if that were possible. The DBSTalk app is my second page folder ghetto now.


----------



## David Bott

dpeters11 said:


> Too bad there isn't a way to provide access through the standard app only for club members.


Sorry to say it does not give you any such powers as a site operator.


----------



## inkahauts

Ok so my iPad 2 and the app still freezes constantly and won't work after abut 1 min if I can even get it to load. But today I was at my moms and decided to see if I could get it to work on her iPad. She had never had the app on her iPad 4 before. I downloaded the app and used it for a while without signing in. Zero issues. Worked perfectly like there was no tomorrow. However, after an hour, I logged into my account on the app, and within 1min it was froze. So it seems that once I log in with my account is when the issues hit. If you don't mind David, I'd like to make a fresh second account and try using it to see if it has any issues just to test. Maybe it has something to do with that? Also, I have never bothered to look into it, but I did once have an iptvconnectioncs login and username. Maybe its still in the system here now and causing conflicts if the two accounts wherent merged? It was under the same username. Any thoughts?


----------



## David Bott

If you do that the system will detect it and may lock your account. (Part of a spam protection thing.) I would need to make you an account to try. To me, it kind of sounds like maybe push notifications or something.

If you had used the same address on IPTVConnection...it would have merged it into your account here.


----------



## inkahauts

I tried to look and it seems as though some of my posts where merged, but some are listed under my name with a bunch of numbers after it, so not sure the merge went quite right for me....


----------



## inkahauts

I'll try shutting off push notifications, see if that helps.


----------



## cypherx

When I click on the second topic in this screen shot, it takes me to HD Channel Anticipation and not HD listings technical discussion.








I tried pulling down and it did refresh but still no way to enter that second topic on my screen shot.


----------



## Steve

Not sure if the business model works, but I just tried *Topify* for iPhone on another site and I was impressed with it's capability:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id593682887?mt=8

There's an Android version as well:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.topify.app.live


----------



## cypherx

No matter what the 3rd updated thread is for me (right now its prem. channel changes 7/31), it always takes me to the HD Channel Anticipation thread under DirecTV Programming forum.


----------



## cypherx

No matter what the 3rd updated thread is for me (right now its prem. channel changes 7/31), it always takes me to the HD Channel Anticipation thread under DirecTV Programming forum.


Actually now that I posted this above, it reordered my list with this thread being on top, so now I can access the Prem. Channel changes 7/31 thread since it is now the 4th entry on the list.


----------



## peds48

Steve said:


> Not sure if the business model works, but I just tried *Topify* for iPhone on another site and I was impressed with it's capability:
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id593682887?mt=8
> 
> There's an Android version as well:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.topify.app.live


Don't work with this site, I guess cause of "business structure" as you mention. they should give club members this option since we dont get adds anyway


----------



## RAD

I tried the app on my wife's iPhone4S running 6.1.3, never been installed here before, and it behaves the same way as on my iPhone 5 and iPad 3.


----------



## peds48

RAD said:


> I tried the app on my wife's iPhone4S running 6.1.3, never been installed here before, and it behaves the same way as on my iPhone 5 and iPad 3.


is that working or not?


----------



## RAD

Not working.


----------



## inkahauts

I will try some more tomorrow, but rad, I am curios, if you delete the app, then reload it and use it without logging in, does it work fine for you then? Mine does. Mine also works with my second account which was created when they merged the iptvconnections site with this one. I log on with that old yet still valid account and it works fine. But I log in with this account and crash and burn.


----------



## RAD

inkahauts said:


> I will try some more tomorrow, but rad, I am curios, if you delete the app, then reload it and use it without logging in, does it work fine for you then? Mine does. Mine also works with my second account which was created when they merged the iptvconnections site with this one. I log on with that old yet still valid account and it works fine. But I log in with this account and crash and burn.


If I logout it doesn't hang, but it's not very useful if not logged on.


----------



## inkahauts

Yeah, I agree. Just checking if its the same as me. I wonder what it is about our specific accounts that is causing the issue. It's got to be something in the database maybe? Something that gets downloaded to the ipad?


----------



## RAD

inkahauts said:


> Yeah, I agree. Just checking if its the same as me. I wonder what it is about our specific accounts that is causing the issue. It's got to be something in the database maybe? Something that gets downloaded to the ipad?


Yea, account specific. The client did work until David had to make all the changes because the site was locking up for folks, every since then the app has been FUBAR for me.


----------



## David Bott

Hi...

You are both club members...one you you care to have me turn off the club for your account as a test and we can see if that somehow is the issue? I did not want to do it without an OK, as the ads will come back for you. (Of course I will put you back after the test.)

Thanks


----------



## David Bott

Steve said:


> Not sure if the business model works, but I just tried *Topify* for iPhone on another site and I was impressed with it's capability:
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id593682887?mt=8
> 
> There's an Android version as well:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.topify.app.live


Just an FYI...Only for VB sites right now. Kind of weird seeing Vb has their own dedicated app now...ForumRunner.


----------



## The Merg

Can anyone Edit a post using the app? I still can't believe that bug has not been fixed yet. (Nothing on you David - I'm angry with Tapatalk).


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## RAD

David Bott said:


> Hi...
> 
> You are both club members...one you you care to have me turn off the club for your account as a test and we can see if that somehow is the issue? I did not want to do it without an OK, as the ads will come back for you. (Of course I will put you back after the test.)
> 
> Thanks


Turn it off if you want to give it a shot, just let me know.


----------



## David Bott

RAD said:


> Turn it off if you want to give it a shot, just let me know.


Ok, test. You are now a regular member. That will be the next thing I can try.


----------



## RAD

David Bott said:


> Ok, test. You are now a regular member. That will be the next thing I can try.


The only change is that I get an ad now while it sits on the notification screen with a spinning wheel saying loading feeds...


----------



## David Bott

So same issue?


----------



## RAD

David Bott said:


> So same issue?


Yep, same thing.


----------



## David Bott

Ok, I will put your account back. 

inkahauts...Are you still in communications with TapaTalk? You were working with them on this to try to help and the last I had seen was they were looking for some debug log.


----------



## David Bott

Just for kicks I am going to delete and re-upload the TapaTalk install to the server from the one just downloaded from their site.


----------



## David Bott

Ok, just reinstalled as of the time on this post.


----------



## RAD

David Bott said:


> Ok, just reinstalled as of the time on this post.


No change for me. I start the app and it will sit on the notification screen with just the spinning wheel saying loading feeds, and that's it. If I'm quick I can click on the latest tab, and get that screen but when I start to scroll down through the post it will hang in a few seconds.


----------



## David Bott

Now to see if the site lockups come back as they had sent me code to fix that and I just uploaded the code from the their site. So it was not the fix they did. 


I just now turned off PUSH notifications just for kicks. Let me know.


----------



## RAD

David Bott said:


> Now to see if the site lockups come back as they had sent me code to fix that and I just uploaded the code from the their site. So it was not the fix they did.
> 
> I just now turned off PUSH notifications just for kicks. Let me know.


Sorry, but no change in the problem , still hangs.


----------



## David Bott

Well it surely is out of my hands then.


----------



## Steve

David Bott said:


> Just an FYI...*Only for VB sites right now. * Kind of weird seeing Vb has their own dedicated app now...ForumRunner.


Too bad! Thanks for checking.


----------



## David Bott

I has asked TapaTalk if they had any updates in regards to the issue. This was the reply...



> We still cannot reproduce your issues on our side and we didn't get any response from inkahauts.
> 
> However, we find that there would be some thing wrong if user has ignore list. But we are not sure whether your issues are also caused by the ignore list.
> Could you ask your users to take some screenshots when the issues happen? It would be easier for us to look into them.


So, anyone with an issue using an ignore list?


----------



## RAD

David, I had a two page ignore list. I removed everyone from the list and then tried the IOS app again, no change, still hangs. I've attached a screen shot when it hangs.

One thing I did notice is that if I let it sit there the time display is not being updated on the phone (top line). The time being displayed was 10:00 but it was over 3 minutes that I let it sit there and it never updated until I exited the app.


----------



## David Bott

Ok, I have alerted them to the above post. I hope they will respond here.


----------



## inkahauts

Ill get to thy email request this evening. Can't do I right now. But I have no one on ignore.


----------



## tapatalk

RAD said:


> David, I had a two page ignore list. I removed everyone from the list and then tried the IOS app again, no change, still hangs. I've attached a screen shot when it hangs.
> 
> One thing I did notice is that if I let it sit there the time display is not being updated on the phone (top line). The time being displayed was 10:00 but it was over 3 minutes that I let it sit there and it never updated until I exited the app.


Hi RAD,

What about other tabs like Forum / Latest / Convo? Can you switch to other tabs when it hangs?

Thanks!


----------



## RAD

tapatalk said:


> Hi RAD,
> 
> What about other tabs like Forum / Latest / Convo? Can you switch to other tabs when it hangs?
> 
> Thanks!


If I do it right after the client starts I can get to another tab, but then if I'm scrolling through threads for example it hangs up in a couple seconds.


----------



## tapatalk

RAD said:


> If I do it right after the client starts I can get to another tab, but then if I'm scrolling through threads for example it hangs up in a couple seconds.


Hi RAD,

Could you help to capture the network packages which are sent out from the app while you are using it?

Thanks!


----------



## tapatalk

Hi RAD,

I've also sent you a message, please take a look.

Thanks!


----------



## peds48

strange enough, the app is working for me right now.


----------



## peds48

Been using all day long on my iPad and NO issues. wonderful


----------



## RAD

Not here, still hangs.


----------



## peds48

Not here, still hangs.


I did not do anything. I have not open the app in the last 3 weeks since it was useless. Today I decided to open it and to my surprise it works. About the only thing that have changed in my home is that I changed ISP, I went from FiOS 15/5 to 101/35 with Optimum Online. Coincidence? who knows


----------



## inkahauts

Well I don't know what you all did, but now mine is working again as well. I my iPad and n my iPhone. And quickly as ever. Something has changed!

Rad, maybe try erasing the apps and reinstalling them one more time?


----------



## RAD

No change, uninstall/reinstall, still hangs. I've given the folks at Tapatalk the OK to logon to my account so they can hopefully debug it out there.


----------



## David Bott

We also have made no change to the site software. Just an FYI.


----------



## inkahauts

The only thing I know I did on both my phone and iPad was to do a sync with my computer the other day (iCloud mostly daily) and I downloaded all my pictures off my devices to my computer that had been saved in the camera roll since my iCloud storage was getting low due to so many pictures. Other than that I did nothing to my iPad that I hadn't done before. 

So strange. I don't see how those things would affect this.


----------



## peds48

This morning I was using the app on my iPad and was on an area with poor cell coverage the app froze as before. no matter what I did it would not work. about two hours later in another spot with better signal and is working again. weird


----------



## coolman302003

RAD said:


> No change, uninstall/reinstall, still hangs. I've given the folks at Tapatalk the OK to logon to my account so they can hopefully debug it out there.


This is just a thought but RAD if you have iCloud enabled there is app data that is backed up and every time you uninstall/re-install is loaded back when re-installed (unless you delete the app data). Have you tried uninstalling the app, then navigating on the phone to Settings> iCloud> Storage & Backup> Manage Storage> Select your iPhone backup> Toggle DBSTalk App to Off and confirm to delete app data stored in iCloud then after doing this re-install the app?

http://support.apple.com/kb/ht4847


----------



## RAD

coolman302003 said:


> This is just a thought but RAD if you have iCloud enabled there is app data that is backed up and every time you uninstall/re-install is loaded back when re-installed (unless you delete the app data). Have you tried uninstalling the app, then navigating on the phone to Settings> iCloud> Storage & Backup> Manage Storage> Select your iPhone backup> Toggle DBSTalk App to Off and confirm to delete app data stored in iCloud then after doing this re-install the app?
> 
> http://support.apple.com/kb/ht4847


Haven't tried that but figure since I tried it on an iPhone that had never seen the DBSTalk app, and it fails the same way, that this isn't the problem.


----------



## RAD

Tapatalk sent me a PM, their first guess is they think it has to do with the number of notifications I have but needs a couple more days of playing around with my account to track it down more closely.


----------



## inkahauts

You know if try killing all your data in your iCloud for this app too. I did do a couple forced iCloud back ups, forced iTunes sync to my computer and downloaded and cleared all the pictures in my phone and iPad too. Who knows if all that reset something. Especially since I did thy with the app erased. 

I had cut way back on my notifications and email alerts and had still been handing n issue. The only thing instill need to clear some is my pms.


----------



## peds48

FWIW, I did not do anything to the app and "all of a sudden" it started working


----------



## peds48

Tapatalk sent me a PM, their first guess is they think it has to do with the number of notifications I have but needs a couple more days of playing around with my account to track it down more closely.


Perhaps if they want they can compare my account with yours


----------



## RAD

Tapatalk sent me a PM saying they identified a problem with the plugin and have sent an updated version to David to install on the server, so now waiting on David to say give it a try.


----------



## The Merg

Maybe, if we're lucky, the plug-in issue is what was causing the Edit bug as well.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## David Bott

Hi All...

Ok, new update installed as I woke up to the following email...



> We have finally figured out the issue and fixed it on our plugin side. Please use the attached package to replace with your existing Tapatalk plugin folder on your server, and also import the xml file included in the package to your forum.
> 
> Please feel free to let us know if you have any other problems.


...so, let us know. 

We have been having issues with starting our life over...

http://www.outsideourbubble.com/winnebago-no-sale-of-special-ordered-coach-lack-of-build-quality


----------



## RAD

David Bott said:


> Hi All...
> 
> Ok, new update installed as I woke up to the following email...
> 
> ...so, let us know.
> 
> We have been having issues with starting our life over...
> 
> http://www.outsideourbubble.com/winnebago-no-sale-of-special-ordered-coach-lack-of-build-quality


TA DA! The app works again for me, no more hangup.

Sorry to hear about your new wheels problems, boy they just don't care.


----------



## The Merg

Well, the Edit bug is still there... 


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## David Bott

I think they need to be made more aware of the edit bug that you mention.


----------



## The Merg

I think they need to be made more aware of the edit bug that you mention.


Well, I know that they are reading this thread and I've mentioned it plenty of times. Any other thoughts?


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## The Merg

And it now seems that Quoted posts are not showing up correctly on the iPad/iPhone. It seems to coincide with the plug-in update.









- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## The Merg

Does the Badge App icon give an indicator that you have a message or that a subscribed topic was replied to?

In the Notifications settings, I have Badge App Icon set to ON, but no matter what type of notification that I get from DBSTalk, such as Subscribed Topics, Quoted Post, or PM, the badge app icon never gets a number on it. With regard to the notifications, I get those fine as pop-ups or banners depending on how I have it set. I just don't get the badge app icon notification that there is something waiting for me at DBSTalk.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## David Bott

Ok, new upset just installed. 

"Please try the attached one, the plugin in the previous email contains advanced quote which is not supported on app side yet.
Sorry for the issue."


----------



## The Merg

Ok, new upset just installed. 

"Please try the attached one, the plugin in the previous email contains advanced quote which is not supported on app side yet.
Sorry for the issue."


Quotes are working again...


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## The Merg

Edit still does not... 


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Steve

Just tried the new app with the latest iOS 7 beta 4, released yesterday by Apple. Unfortunately, the app appears to be very unstable. I can't log in without the app shutting down, and if I browse as a guest, the app will close after 2 or 3 clicks. I've forced quit and re-started the app several times, but it hasn't helped.


----------



## peds48

Not to brag, but I wonder why my app is working fine.... even "edit" works


----------



## David Bott

Merg...they would need details please on the edit issue.

Thank you.


----------



## cmyers

I am on iOS 7 as well, and I can only read for a few seconds before the app cuts out and brings me back to the main app menu.


----------



## The Merg

What other details do they need? If you go to Modify a post on the iPhone/iPad, it brings up a blank screen. If you type anything in and and save it, your entire post gets replaced with what you just typed. There is no way to modify/edit a post via the app. I've got posts from at least 4 other people that confirmed the bug. I've posted about it at least a half a dozen times, if not more.

- Merg



The Merg said:


> Well, it looks like they fixed the issue with the Notification settings being saved. However, they screwed up the Tabbar fix. While they re-arranged it so that it has Notifications first and then Latest and the Forums, there is no way to manually change the order around on the iPad and it will not remember what tab you were last using if you exit the app and go back in. Also, there seems to be a new bug. If I go to Modify a post on the iPad, the post comes up blank. If you save the post, you will completely wipe out the original post.





peds48 said:


> Yep, it happens to me as well. I have to edit from a browser





Tester said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are the developer from Tapatalk team.
> About the edit issue, we cannot reproduce it. Could you tell us your iOS version and device model? Could you also give us some posts URLs which have the issue to edit?





The Merg said:


> I am using an iPad 2 64GB Wifi with iOS v6.1.3.
> 
> I tried to edit my last post above this one and had the issue.
> 
> And welcome to DBSTalk!
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app





inkahauts said:


> I have issues with editing posts as well. I'm using the latest iOS with an ipad2 and an iPhone 4S and they both have the same issue. And frankly, its every thing I try to edit. Not one will show me the content already in the post when I try to edit it.
> 
> I have also been having an issue where half the time neither device will even load unread threads, and I have to close the program and restart it to get them to load. I have noticed a couple times even closing and reopening won't fix the issue, and after trying several more times, it suddenly will show me as being logged out and I have to log back in and then it will work again. I never purposely log out.





dpeters11 said:


> On my iPad 2 running 6.1.3 and the current version of the app, I've got an edit option under More-Modify-Edit, but it really should be called a rewrite post option as it doesn't load the text of the post, just a blank compose screen.





peds48 said:


> Ditto, happens to me as well. EXACTLY as you described it





David Bott said:


> I think they need to be made more aware of the edit bug that you mention.





David Bott said:


> Merg...they would need details please on the edit issue.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## cypherx

iOS 6.1.2 iPhone 5 test post.

Will edit below this sentence after post to see what happens.

Edit post test.


----------



## The Merg

iOS 6.1.2 iPhone 5 test post.Will edit below this sentence after post to see what happens.Edit post test.

I tried to Edit my last post and the below screen shot is what I get...









I tried on my iPhone 5 and iPad 2 and had the same result.

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## cypherx

I tried to Edit my last post and the below screen shot is what I get...

{style_image_url}/attachicon.gif ImageUploadedByDBSTalk1375232986.173194.jpg

I tried on my iPhone 5 and iPad 2 and had the same result.

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app

Hmm that's so weird. That used to happen to me, but since the last update it was fixed. I take it you rebooted your devices?


----------



## The Merg

Hmm that's so weird. That used to happen to me, but since the last update it was fixed. I take it you rebooted your devices?


Pretty sure... I'll do that now though just to be sure...


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## The Merg

Bug still there on the iPhone.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## The Merg

DBSTalk iPhone App

Issue: PM Functionality Not Working
Cannot send PM's. When I try to send one I get the following error:









- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## The Merg

DBSTalk iPhone App

Issue: Latest Participated Thread List Inaccurate
I went ahead a posted a reply in a thread and then went to the Latest Participated tab in the app. The thread that I just replied to was not there. If I selected the Latest All tab, the thread is there with men listed as the last poster. I've included screen shots of this. The second photo shows a thread I posted in a minute ago, but that thread is not listed on the Participated tab.

















- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts

I can't send pms either but I did notice I have pms now that I had erased literally years ago. So weird.


----------



## peds48

I can't send pms either but I did notice I have pms now that I had erased literally years ago. So weird.
I was able to send PMs using both the iPad and iPhone apps


----------



## David Bott

Hi All...

Just a note that I just uploaded to Apple ver 2.0.8. Yes, a new Ver 2 of the app which is based off the current free for all App of Tapatalk.

Seeing I just uploaded it, it is now waiting for review. Once it clears review it will be available. Crossing my fingers on ver 2 over ver 1.

Sorry I have been kind of out of touch on the site...we recently sold everything we own, including our techie home, to hit the road in a motor coach. (We have been traveling in one from 2008.) We had ordered a new coach that we were to move into right after our sale of our home closed. Well...That did not go to well...

http://www.outsideourbubble.com/winnebago-no-sale-of-special-ordered-coach-lack-of-build-quality

Take care.


----------



## The Merg

Hi All...

Just a note that I just uploaded to Apple ver 2.0.8. Yes, a new Ver 2 of the app which is based off the current free for all App of Tapatalk.

Seeing I just uploaded it, it is now waiting for review. Once it clears review it will be available. Crossing my fingers on ver 2 over ver 1.

Sorry I have been kind of out of touch on the site...we recently sold everything we own, including our techie home, to hit the road in a motor coach. (We have been traveling in one from 2008.) We had ordered a new coach that we were to move into right after our sale of our home closed. Well...That did not go to well...

http://www.outsideourbubble.com/winnebago-no-sale-of-special-ordered-coach-lack-of-build-quality

Take care.

No problem. I hope you are getting things worked out. Read your blog and find it ridiculous how you were treated.

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## David Bott

New 2.0.8 version now available for iOS. This is a new version all together based on the current TapaTalk paid version.

So, well, hope it works out.


----------



## peds48

New 2.0.8 version now available for iOS. This is a new version all together based on the current TapaTalk paid version.

So, well, hope it works out.


I've been using the latest app and so far so good. But the other version was working for me


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## dpeters11

I think this version even works on iOS 7, so far it does at least.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48

Hmm, just noticed that I am not able to see pictures that has been posted


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## David Bott

peds48 said:


> Hmm, just noticed that I am not able to see pictures that has been posted
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


You might care to list the URL to a thread for an example for the TapaTalk guys.

Thanks


----------



## peds48

You might care to list the URL to a thread for an example for the TapaTalk guys.

Thanks
Sure. since I am using the app, I can't post the URLs but here are the screen shots

Hmmm, can't upload pics from the app. will post from the browser




Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48




----------



## peds48

Another bug. posts mark as "read" via the main feed come back as "not read" upon refreshing the feed


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Steve

Still no option to log in as "non-active" when using the app. This means even when the app is in the background, it shows me as constantly logged on, even though I'm not currently active. Of the two evils, I think I'd rather show I'm not logged-in, even though I may be active, so folks don't think I'm ignoring them.


----------



## David Bott

Hi Guys...

Just now uploaded an updated site plugin. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## jagrim

How do we hide stickies, etc on iPhones? On the previous version, they were at the top and in this version I have to scroll thru everything to get to a topic.


----------



## Blurayfan

Using version 2.0.8 on my iPhone I see a bug where quotes are not displayed correctly. The BBcode is shown for all quotes.


----------



## dpeters11

I noticed the same thing with quotes.


----------



## peds48

It was working yesterday (the quotes). I guess when David updated the site it broke the quotes 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## inkahauts

Yep seeing the same issue with quotes.


----------



## David Bott

I sent to note to them.


----------



## peds48

I sent to note to them.
David, are they monitoring this thread? I am willing to work with them if they are interested as I like and use this this app (more than the website) 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## The Merg

peds48 said:


> David, are they monitoring this thread? I am willing to work with them if they are interested as I like and use this this app (more than the website)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Same here. I use the app on my iPhone and iPad much more than I use the desktop.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

It is nice to see the Edit bug was fixed in v2.

- Merg


----------



## cmyers

It still crashes a lot on iOS 7 (Beta 6)

I hope they can get it fixed for when iOS 7 is released next month.


----------



## dpeters11

I wouldn't be concerned about iOS 7 compatibility.


----------



## dpeters11

I noticed Tapatalk 2.0.1 was just released, fixing "major issues." Is the dbstalk app based on the older code?


----------



## The Merg

I would assume so.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48

I would assume so.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


Merg, Are you able to upload pictures?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## The Merg

Yes.

- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48

When I try to post I picture hitting the "upload" button does nothing


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## cmyers

dpeters11 said:


> I wouldn't be concerned about iOS 7 compatibility.


Why not in another 2 1/2 weeks a majority of iPhone users will be using it.


----------



## inkahauts

I doubt that very much.

Plus, from what I understand apple has to stamp a release as being gold standard or whatever they call it before you can program any app to be technically compatible with it, and they have not done that with ios7 yet so they can't even make the app compatible yet technically. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## cmyers

Why do you doubt that very much?

The release date for iOS 7 is now slated to be September 10th. Which is the same date the iPhone 5S and 5C is slated to be announced. (The phones will be available on the 20th.)

Again that is just a few weeks away.


----------



## inkahauts

Why do you doubt that very much?

The release date for iOS 7 is now slated to be September 10th. Which is the same date the iPhone 5S and 5C is slated to be announced. (The phones will be available on the 20th.)

Again that is just a few weeks away.

Can you point me to where apple stated that's the release date? And like I said, I know a couple developers who said that its not fully approved yet, so they can't mess with their apps till then. I don't know if that's changed in the last two days or not, but again, just not something to worry about yet.




Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts

Ok someone please explain tome how to stop the app from adding the little sent from my iPad signature? I can not find it anywhere!


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts

And found it. I knew as soon as I asked I'd find it...


----------



## peds48

inkahauts said:


> And like I said, I know a couple developers who said that its not fully approved yet, so they can't mess with their apps till then. I don't know if that's changed in the last two days or not, but again, just not something to worry about yet.


This is the reason developers get to "play" with iOS7 first, to make sure THEIR apps are compatible. Xcode comes with a virtual iPhone that lets them load their app to an iOS7 environment (if they dont want to use their real phone) and make sure it plays nice. The Golden Master (GM) is just around the corner.


----------



## dpeters11

And I'm sure developers are already doing that. However I would think that they generally wouldn't submit it for approval in the app store until the final build is tested.


----------



## inkahauts

Exactly, because apple isn't going to approve anything until they see it work on the gold master anyway. And if the tweaks are small, there's no point in really doing anything till its ready.



Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48

Rumor has it that beta 6 is the last version then it goes GM. if this is the case, then any app tested with beta 6 will work with GM. and BTW, what changes in beta is not core functionality but Apple just tweaking the "looks and feel"


----------



## The Merg

Any word on when the Quote bug will be resolved? Also, how is it that Tapatalk can push out an update so quickly, yet, the DBSTalk app takes forever to be approved?


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dpeters11

peds48 said:


> Rumor has it that beta 6 is the last version then it goes GM. if this is the case, then any app tested with beta 6 will work with GM. and BTW, what changes in beta is not core functionality but Apple just tweaking the "looks and feel"


As well as changes in the APIs etc.


----------



## inkahauts

The Merg said:


> Any word on when the Quote bug will be resolved? Also, how is it that Tapatalk can push out an update so quickly, yet, the DBSTalk app takes forever to be approved?
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


Id guess that its not that fast, that they cant submit a dbstalk version till they get their regular version approved. I also wonder if they have a que based on how many people own a app in terms of where it gets put in the que. Who knows....


----------



## Steve

inkahauts said:


> I also wonder if they have a que based on how many people own a app in terms of where it gets put in the que.


Ya. It would make sense to prioritize based on the most users who can benefit from a single approval.


----------



## David Bott

Hi...

On the page where I can download the new version from Tapatalk, it is not offered to me. It tells me that that I am on the current BYO version. 

You will always see them have a new version of before any other branded site. Few reasons... The write for the standard app and then roll it out. When they roll it out to Apple, it can take up to 2 weeks to get approved like anyone else's. So once approved, you see it but we do not yet even have an update we can upload as it was not ported over to BYO versions like we have. Once they to that, and we get it, it then can be another 2 week wait for Apple to approve.

It all surely sucks and they need to do better at this. This was one of the reason I did not want to go this route.


----------



## The Merg

Hi...

On the page where I can download the new version from Tapatalk, it is not offered to me. It tells me that that I am on the current BYO version. 

You will always see them have a new version of before any other branded site. Few reasons... The write for the standard app and then roll it out. When they roll it out to Apple, it can take up to 2 weeks to get approved like anyone else's. So once approved, you see it but we do not yet even have an update we can upload as it was not ported over to BYO versions like we have. Once they to that, and we get it, it then can be another 2 week wait for Apple to approve.

It all surely sucks and they need to do better at this. This was one of the reason I did not want to go this route.



Sorry. I wasn't very clear. I realize that the time for updates to come out for the DBSTalk app will be longer than the time for the Tapatalk app. What I was referring to was the approval time by Apple. For example, Tapatalk comes out with v2.0. A few days later, we see v2.0.1 and then a few days after that v2.0.2 (only a week passed from 2.0 to 2.0.2.. DBSTalk comes out. A few days later we hear that a bug fix version has been submitted to Apple, yet it takes a week or longer before we see that version. So I realize that this fix might take a while for Tapatalk to get around to, but I don't understand why the approval process takes so long for a bug fix release of the DBSTalk app, while Tapatalk can push one through in just a few days.

Also, I do find it strange that the Tapatalk app does not have the Quote issue. I wonder if any other branded Tapatalk apps have the Quote issue.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts

Merg, possibly tapatalk is sending in the newest update for approval before the last one is even approved and out since they may be finding bugs on their own. I wonder about that.

As for the quote issue,I wonder if that's something on the plugin for the site, because it was a issue before,and then I think David said they gave him another update for the plugin and that's when it went wonky again,but not sure...

And David, I live this app. Even with the couple of issues,I love it much more than the forum runner one, thank you very much for using it. I know the bugs will get worked out, the quote one isn't bad enough for me to be that bothered by it. 




Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## The Merg

Merg, possibly tapatalk is sending in the newest update for approval before the last one is even approved and out since they may be finding bugs on their own. I wonder about that.

As for the quote issue,I wonder if that's something on the plugin for the site, because it was a issue before,and then I think David said they gave him another update for the plugin and that's when it went wonky again,but not sure...

And David, I live this app. Even with the couple of issues,I love it much more than the forum runner one, thank you very much for using it. I know the bugs will get worked out, the quote one isn't bad enough for me to be that bothered by it. 




Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


I thought that they would push in a fix while a version is being approved, but sometimes in the release notes it indicates that the fix was due to customers pointing out the bug fix. Also, since some of the fixes are so soon after the release, why would they even let the original release go through. Wouldn't it just be better to have the updated be the release version?


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## David Bott

They do release after release and just add them into the apple queue. I however can not do that as I need to wait for Tapatalk to get me the new one. 

This really has not been a great experience I am sorry to say. Not for the users, and not for me as a site owner as it takes way to long to get something fixed. That is not how I like to work.

However, with that said, I know that Tapatalk is working on a new version that may fix much of this type of issue in the future for branded owners. Just no idea when to expect it.

Supporting so many platforms on phones is just nuts. I much rather have people use the mobile skin or for IP.Boards come up with an HTML5 version for the mobile platforms. Apps for sites I really dislike as a site owner based on all the issues with various OS's.


----------



## Steve

David Bott said:


> I much rather have people use the mobile skin or for IP.Boards come up with an HTML5 version for the mobile platforms.


I thought the mobile skin was already using some HTML5? At any rate, I've been using the mobile skin on my iPhone, and the full skin on the iPad with no significanct issues.


----------



## The Merg

*Issue: App Reverts to Subscribed Filter When Participated Selected*
I have noticed that sometimes when I come back to the app after having another app open that I am show the list of my Subscribed Topics. I do not use that filter. I either use the Participated filter or Unread filter. In sliding the menu open, I will see that I do have the Participated filter selected.

*Issue: Cannot Upload Photos*
In trying to upload a photo for the above issue, I found that I cannot when using the iPad app. When I tap on the Upload button after selecting the desired photo, nothing happens. I will try to see if it works with the iPhone app as I am pretty certain it worked with that.

*Issue: No Option to Add Photo When Editing a Post*
When editing a post, the option to take a photo to add it to a post or to select a photo to add it are not available. The only options available are the Twitter option and the BBCode and Signature options.

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## The Merg

Here is the photo that shows I have the Participated filter selected, yet it is showing the Subscribed filter. The photo was able to be uploaded via the iPhone app.

- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## David Bott

Installed new update for the plugin that I was told would fix the quote issue.

The photo issue is being looked at.


----------



## The Merg

Quote issue appears to be fixed.

Thanks David!


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## dpeters11

Excellent, a much appreciated fix.


----------



## KK in CT

Thanks for fixing the quote issue. Much easier to read now. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts

Yahoo! Love it. I really do love this app.. nothing like the unread way to flip through all new content quickly that the old app never had.


----------



## cmyers

inkahauts said:


> Can you point me to where apple stated that's the release date? And like I said, I know a couple developers who said that its not fully approved yet, so they can't mess with their apps till then. I don't know if that's changed in the last two days or not, but again, just not something to worry about yet.


Sure here you go.

http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/26/4662054/ios-7-available-to-the-public-on-september-10th-according-to


----------



## inkahauts

Sure here you go.

http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/26/4662054/ios-7-available-to-the-public-on-september-10th-according-to
and after reading that in still not convinced. It references GM not public release. I suspect they release the GM to developers the day they announce and the new iOS about a week latter or so around when their new phones hit. But we shall see. I do believe that's how they usually do it anyway. And I doubt that a company real close to apple would let an email like that get published anyway.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48

did anybody noticed this gif on the link provided by cmeyers....

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-bh-ktDY6KME/UhQJiPRDB6I/AAAAAAAAB0o/q66alpXrzwY/w346-h177-no/61120132353116.gif

Hilarious !!!!!!


----------



## inkahauts

Ok, so on the app I almost always use the unread option. Sometimes I swim the line and then click the check to mark it as read even if I haven't and it disappears as expected. But when I reload the page a few minutes latter the tread pops back up showing unread even if it had no changes. But if I open the thread and close it very fast before I even get it to show me the tread, it will stay marked as read. Anyone else have this issue? And for some reason,y iPhone seems to be able to stack any number of threads it can pull while the iPad will only go so far, around 30 something at a time. That's not really an issue, just weird... 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Steve

peds48 said:


> did anybody noticed this gif on the link provided by cmeyers....
> 
> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-bh-ktDY6KME/UhQJiPRDB6I/AAAAAAAAB0o/q66alpXrzwY/w346-h177-no/61120132353116.gif
> 
> Hilarious !!!!!!


Pretty funny! :lol:


----------



## inkahauts

did anybody noticed this gif on the link provided by cmeyers....

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-bh-ktDY6KME/UhQJiPRDB6I/AAAAAAAAB0o/q66alpXrzwY/w346-h177-no/61120132353116.gif

Hilarious !!!!!!

That is hilarious!

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48

Ok, so on the app I almost always use the unread option. Sometimes I swim the line and then click the check to mark it as read even if I haven't and it disappears as expected. But when I reload the page a few minutes latter the tread pops back up showing unread even if it had no changes. But if I open the thread and close it very fast before I even get it to show me the tread, it will stay marked as read. Anyone else have this issue? And for some reason,y iPhone seems to be able to stack any number of threads it can pull while the iPad will only go so far, around 30 something at a time. That's not really an issue, just weird... 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app
Yup, see post #283


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## RAD

A problem I see with the latest IOS app on my iPad, when using the unread function posts that use the spoiler function don't have the text that's supposed to be hidden hidden, it's displayed in the clear.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## The Merg

RAD said:


> A problem I see with the latest IOS app on my iPad, when using the unread function posts that use the spoiler function don't have the text that's supposed to be hidden hidden, it's displayed in the clear.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Can you give an example of a thread that this happens in? I'll try to confirm it.

- Merg


----------



## RAD

The Merg said:


> Can you give an example of a thread that this happens in? I'll try to confirm it.
> 
> - Merg


I've seen it when this thread http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/205896-big-brother-15/ shows up under unread, says spoiler and then shows the hidden text.


----------



## cypherx

Sometimes when I post it just hangs there for a long time and then says operation timed out. This is on my iphone connected to wifi. While I'm waiting I checked with my iPad and I see my post went through fine.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## cypherx

Sometimes when I post it just hangs there for a long time and then says operation timed out. This is on my iphone connected to wifi. While I'm waiting I checked with my iPad and I see my post went through fine.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## cypherx

Sometimes when I post it just hangs there for a long time and then says operation timed out. This is on my iphone connected to wifi. While I'm waiting I checked with my iPad and I see my post went through fine.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app



It happened for this very post actually. iPhone still processing post, in the mean time I picked up ipad and quoted it! 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## cypherx

Sometimes when I post it just hangs there for a long time and then says operation timed out. This is on my iphone connected to wifi. While I'm waiting I checked with my iPad and I see my post went through fine.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app



It happened for this very post actually. iPhone still processing post, in the mean time I picked up ipad and quoted it! 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## RAD

After upgrading my iPad 3 to IOS 7 I find that I can't upload a PNG attachment to a post, I hit upload on the selected picture and it just sits there.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

cypherx said:


> Sometimes when I post it just hangs there for a long time and then says operation timed out. This is on my iphone connected to wifi. While I'm waiting I checked with my iPad and I see my post went through fine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


Looking into this one too. I am having this issue using a regular PC.


----------



## David Bott

Just an FYI...I just uploaded to Apple version: 2.2.9. So we now need to wait for Apple to approve the app and release it.

Per TapaTalk...

Updates: 
- Added iOS7 support. 
- Added Register tab back. 
- Added comScore support. 
- Updated ad banner display placement. Read this thread for more details. 
- Fixed bug: Always open Timeline tan when first time open the app. 
- Fixed bug: Attachments are shown as links. 
- Fixed minor bugs. 

Merged Tapatalk2 features Into App: 
- Page swipe. can swipe left or right to quickly change pages. 
- GIF animation, can display GIF animation in thread. 
- Search improvement, can search within category, can search post in thread.


----------



## David Bott

Apple shows 2.2.9 now released. Hope it helps.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

App question... I'm pretty sure the last time I tried to update on my iPad I got the "you must have iOS 6 to install this" so if I'm right, then I'm out of the loop for any iPad testing for the app going forward unless and until I get a new iPad. I'm still on an original iPad that can't have anything beyond iOS 5.1.

I did update my iPhone to iOS7... but I rarely used the mobile app on my iPhone because while I have good eyes it is still kind of a pain to navigate anything (not just DBSTalk, but anything complicated) on the small iPhone screen.

So my question... while making this app iOS7 compatible is there any feature that absolutely requires iOS7 (or 6 for that matter)? Or is that choice a matter of convenience for the programmer?

I've lost many apps on my iPad recently to the "you must have iOS6 or higher" scenario... so my iPad is becoming less and less useful for anything but reading books until I replace it.


----------



## RAD

David Bott said:


> Apple shows 2.2.9 now released. Hope it helps.


Well, the updated app doesn't work on my iPhone 5 or iPad 3 running IOS 7.0. All I get is a black bar on the top of the screen that says DBSTalk and my user name.


----------



## GAM

RAD said:


> Well, the updated app doesn't work on my iPhone 5 or iPad 3 running IOS 7.0. All I get is a black bar on the top of the screen that says DBSTalk and my user name.


Same here. :down:

Deleted and reloaded app and now it is working.

Now it wanted to be updated again and it just gets the black bar so I guess install a clean app and don't update until they get it figured out.


----------



## dpeters11

Same issue on my iPad 2.


----------



## RAD

GAM said:


> Same here. :down:
> 
> Deleted and reloaded app and now it is working.


Thanks for the tip, unstalled and reinstalled and it's working again.


----------



## cypherx

GAM said:


> Same here. :down:
> 
> Deleted and reloaded app and now it is working.
> 
> Now it wanted to be updated again and it just gets the black bar so I guess install a clean app and don't update until they get it figured out.


Thanks. I just did iOS 7 today on iPhone. I did download the app fresh from iCloud after the update and it still did that. So that was weird. I deleted it and downloaded it again by searching for it in itunes and now its fixed. Thanks.


----------



## klang

Delete and reinstall worked on my iPad 2 and iPhone 5. Must have been something in the saved user data the new version didn't like.


----------



## dpeters11

But after reinstalling, is it the old version that worked, or the new one? When I redownloaded last night, I got the old one back.


----------



## Draconis

This is all I'm getting in the iOS app after upgrading to iOS 7.

Anyone else getting this?


----------



## The Merg

This is all I'm getting in the iOS app after upgrading to iOS 7.

Anyone else getting this?


If you're referring the the black screen, delete the app and then redownload it. It should work fine then.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## The Merg

But after reinstalling, is it the old version that worked, or the new one? When I redownloaded last night, I got the old one back.


You sure? Once you download the app, the new version is what is in the cloud.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Draconis

Guess it should have read through the other posts first. Removing and reinstalling fixed it. 

Thanks.


----------



## dpeters11

The Merg said:


> You sure? Once you download the app, the new version is what is in the cloud.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Yep, I deleted the app and redownloaded. It's now offering me the current version as an upgrade.

I'll try again.

Ok, I deleted it again, redownloaded then installed the update before going in and logging in. That did work.


----------



## David Bott

Just have to say...see why I hate apps.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Don't feel too badly... My father has a pulse monitoring app and a local TV station weather app that seem to be doing similarly... I think there may be some iOS7 gremlins in play.


----------



## cypherx

The new app allows them to place ads anywhere on screen now. It's not just at the bottom anymore. I have an iAD between my first and second updated topic.

That does kinda help with the confusing ads that look like real buttons that would show up at the bottom.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48

There is still a bug where you mark an post as "read" on the main screen and upon refreshing, the will come back as "unread"


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## RAD

Lately on my iPhone and iPad the app will sit for a long time when it go to unread or participated. I actually have been able to go to the site via Safari, get to a thread, post a reply and got back to the app and it's still trying to load the posts.


----------



## David Bott

Just a note that I uploaded a new version now just waiting for it to be approved by Apple.


----------



## inkahauts

Ok great. And info in what it addresses?


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## inkahauts

Seems the update hit. And seems it went back to an older style. I don't care they both work fine but it did change the GUI again to the older style for me unless trees an option to change it back and forth. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## cypherx

Yeah I got the update. It does look like the older version. UI elements are not IOS 7 like either.

It logged me out and I hit register by accident. Notice there was no way back. It's pretty bad UI design to not have a back button.








I had to force close the app in the task switcher. Not intuitive.

Not your fault David. Just something maybe to pass on to the developers.

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## dpeters11

I downloaded it, fixes the issue I was having preventing me from using it. Though at first I thought it was missing the main DirecTV forums, until I saw it at the bottom, under Other.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## David Bott

Augh...I am getting SO TIRED of this with TapaTalk. All the changes and "fixes" that keep coming it is hard to keep up. They just released ANOTHER ONE that I now have to go though the process of again getting into Apple.

I think I am going STOP the use of the dedicated app and switch to the FREE version of the Tapatalk app. At least then I would not have to keep updating it over and over and fielding all the complaints about it.


----------



## Steve

David Bott said:


> I think I am going STOP the use of the dedicated app and switch to the FREE version of the Tapatalk app. At least then I would not have to keep updating it over and over and fielding all the complaints about it.


The iOS app store reviews of the "free" version aren't very encouraging, IMHO.


----------



## klang

David Bott said:


> I think I am going STOP the use of the dedicated app and switch to the FREE version of the Tapatalk app. At least then I would not have to keep updating it over and over and fielding all the complaints about it.


David, Do you have statistics of how people access the site? For me personally, I only use the app when I am traveling so I don't worry about it too much. I normally use a browser.


----------



## RAD

My usage is probably 40% browser and 60% IOS app.


----------



## David Bott

Now uploaded ver 2.3.12 to Apple. Now need to wait for it to be released.

I think the last version that I uploaded was the standard version. So that more than likely was my fault as their are two download links I could have used to get the app build. I have uploaded the second generation of the app this time.

Notes on it...

2.3.12...

*iOS Specific (version 2.3):*
- Fix bug: Launch slow issue for BYO2 .
- Fix bug: reply topic text cut-off issue.
- other bug fixes.

Yes, the FREE version may be the way to go in the near future. I did not want people to have to pay for an app and then on top of that they make money for ads from the members of the site and the content here. That is not a benefit to us at all. So I talked to them some time back and it seems what I had to say made sense. So now they are testing a FREE version where the ads that you may see the site owner can get a % of the revenue. So it still helps the site out. I am glad they are going this way as I had been screaming this for some time.

Oh, and yes, on the FREE version of TapaTalk I had them add DBSTalk.com into the list of forums. So it should work.


----------



## rccoleman

David Bott said:


> Oh, and yes, on the FREE version of TapaTalk I had them add DBSTalk.com into the list of forums. So it should work.


Definitely the way to go! Thanks!


----------



## peds48

Not sure what is the difference between the free and paid TapaTalk apps are, but I am using the paid version and besides a few quirks, I pretty much like it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Blurayfan

I'm using the paid version of TapaTalk to post this reply. While using the paid version no ads are displayed.


----------



## David Bott

The PAID version DBSTalk should not be showing up, it should show up only in the free version. Why? I personally do not like that they make money from the site content when we have built the site, not them. (time, money, members, etc) The FREE version I consulted with them on for that version is suppose to be a revenue share. As such, both companies benefit. This site was only suppose to show up in the FREE version or the paid version was to go away. T


----------



## inkahauts

Seeing how the paid version is a one time thing and gets rid if their ads, and I bought it years go for a different forum, how are they profiting from it on your site? Seriously in not sure I get it. Or I'm just to tired. 

David, I love tapatalk and the paid and dvstalk versions. I'm thrilled you have them. I do 90% or more if my visiting via the app. I don't do the web page hardly ever just because I consume on my phone and iPad so much more. 

I for one thank you for the hard work you've put into it. 

I don't know how much work it is to get a new version and submit it to apple, but I appreciate it every time you do it.


----------



## David Bott

Hi...

You pay for the app, they make money. The do not run ad inside the app, as such, no income for the site. Seeing that people are more and more using mobile devices for community forum access, the amount of income that helps to keeps the sites running drops off. 

The FREE version I consulted with them on helps this by making the app free to use, but like other apps, their can be ads inserted. The revenue from the ads than can be shared between the site and Tapatalk. A win, win. The forum owner should have the option to turn off ads based on the group a user belongs to if done right.

So we would buy the branded version thus making it free for the members and we have the ability to maybe make some income from the ads. (With that said however, the apps have been so bad in this regards that it did $32 last month. So, well, this is not going well for community forums as they are loosing the income that helps to support the site.)


----------



## inkahauts

Oh I see. You can't insert your site ads into the paid version. But if it's the free you can kill the ads for club members. Now I see what your saying. . Thanks for explaining it. 

Sounds like we need more club members to offset the mobile use!


----------



## peds48

David, 

I also see your concern, but I bought (TapaTalk HD) the app awhile back for another forums as well and was disappointed not to see DBStalk as part of this app. I am a heavy mobil user and do not use the web version. 

I can see where you can make some $$$ by allowing only DBStalk Club members use of third party apps. 

I am of the believe that running this sites and apps do have an overhead and as such I gladly pay a justified amount because it my convenience to use the app and not the web version 

While on this topic, I would like to express my feeling to "in app purchases" I can't tell you how much I hate when developers go this route. I will gladly pay for "content", whether is a game app, or a forums app full price but unlimited, than make the app "cheaper" and force us, users, to keep paying more for more "features" like they are trying to "milk the cow dry" 

Hopefully you dont remove the access to this app that I pretty much love.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## David Bott

I am looking to see the app is removed from the PAID version as it was and only available in the FREE version. If a club member, I would then want no ads in the app for you. If not, then ads help to support the site.

You also just proved my point by saying..."I am a heavy mobil user and do not use the web version." As such, this site, as well as others, will not be able to continue with no ads as people go more and more this way using a mobile app. 

I thank you for being a club member.


----------



## peds48

David, 

how does the ads in the site or mobile version works? do you guys get revenue per "click"? if so, I would be happy to click on some just to help the site.

Is there a limit of "clicks" per user?


----------



## David Bott

Most now a days for 3rd party ads are pay per click. Sometime you get paid via per 1000 ads shown if they target your site. The best way a site can make income is selling ads direct to sometime vs using a 3rd party. But now a days, that is much harder sale to make. Not like it was years back.

But thank you for asking.


----------



## cypherx

Got the new app. Nice to see the updated design again. The participated and subscribed topics were really old, and I got a bunch of network errors, but signing out and back in fixed everything.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## cypherx

The iOS app is timing out. I am posting this from the mobile skin in safari. I can't figure out how to access my subscribes or participated threads. Hopefully it's an easy fix.

Thanks!


----------



## David Bott

TapaTalk's new rollout has been giving us and other IP.Board issues. I just put back the old version of the plugin. Hope that solves the issues until they can fix it.


----------



## cypherx

Thanks, that fixes the app. So I guess that narrows it down a bit!


----------



## Billzebub

For some reason my app keeps crashing today. I uninstalled and reinstalled it but that didn't help. Any known issues?


----------



## David Bott

Just uploaded to Apple a new version today as their was reported random crash issues in the last version that TapaTalk addressed with this new one. So as soon as it gets approved by Apple and you can download, I hope you will be all set.


----------



## cypherx

Cool. Funny thing is right after I read this and swiped to go back a page, it crashed. Speak of the devil eh?

Prior to that I haven't had too many crashes, but then again the app was just recently updated a few days ago.


----------



## thelucky1

After new update on iphone 5 the app locks up and crashes! :-(
Please fix!


----------



## cypherx

Yeah he submitted the new version to Apple. What's perplexing is how was the last version approved? What's the point in the Apple approval process if they don't really QC the app? I noticed it crashes often on large threads.


----------



## dpeters11

I honestly don't think they do. Too many approvals they have to go through. They probably just check to see if it meets requirements, and that's it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## David Bott

yup, it's a waiting game at this point with Apple. Sorry Guys.


----------



## fmcomputer

G=C800:5
CopyCon


----------



## David Bott

No idea what that meant above, but I can say that as of this morning, the new app was approved by Apple.


----------



## cypherx

I updated it but it just crashed a little bit ago after clicking back.

Tell you what I'm gonna do... Delete the app completely and then reinstall it from scratch. I've seen that fix an odd bad update from time to time with other apps.


----------



## cypherx

So far so good! I suggest anyone with issues do a delete and install new.


----------



## Billzebub

cypherx said:


> So far so good! I suggest anyone with issues do a delete and install new.


I just deleted the app and reinstalled. Seems to have fixed the problem. It also seems much quicker and solved a problem that started yesterday where ads started to appear randomly.

Edit: right after I posted this I started to get multiple crashes. I think I'll stick to the web page for now


----------



## cypherx

In the settings for the app there is an option to clear cache. Try that. I haven't had any problems. Ios 7.0.4 on iPhone 5 here.


----------



## cypherx

I spoke too soon. Two crashes in a row now. I sent the error report to tapatalk developers. Hopefully they can get an update in before the iTunes Store freeze at the end of the year.

iPhone5,1
iPhone OS 7.0.4
DBSTalk 21000015
Crash:NSRangeException
Reason:*** -[__NSCFString substringFromIndex:]: Index 2147483647 out of bounds; string length 31
User infonull)
Back trace
0 CoreFoundation 0x2e663e9b + 154
1 libobjc.A.dylib 0x389c06c7 objc_exception_throw + 38
2 CoreFoundation 0x2e663dc5 + 0
3 Foundation 0x2efa52d9 + 108
4 DBSTalk 0x0015a94b DBSTalk + 1390923
5 DBSTalk 0x00157907 DBSTalk + 1378567
6 DBSTalk 0x0015f4e3 DBSTalk + 1410275
7 DBSTalk 0x0011aaaf DBSTalk + 1129135
8 DBSTalk 0x0011bd29 DBSTalk + 1133865
9 Foundation 0x2f047c37 + 1062
10 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x38fd6c5d + 140
11 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x38fd6bcf _pthread_start + 102
12 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x38fd4cd0 thread_start + 8
)

crashInfo:{
enterType = 3;
forumID = 78197;
threadID = 170004;
}


----------



## David Bott

If you care to try the FREE TapaTalk version, you can find DBSTalk inside that app. Wondering if that one crashes as it should be the same as the one they make for us.


----------



## cypherx

David Bott said:


> If you care to try the FREE TapaTalk version, you can find DBSTalk inside that app. Wondering if that one crashes as it should be the same as the one they make for us.


Tapatalk app crashes too. Just did trying to enter a thread.


----------



## cypherx

Both apps crash 100% repeatable every time by attempting to enter HD Locals : Philadelphia PA thread.

Path (off the top of my head) : DirecTV products and services > DirectTV general > DirecTV programming > HD Locals Broadcast Issues > Philadelphia, PA


----------



## inkahauts

Does it crash on every thread or just the one? I have found today one thread that mine is crashing on every time as well but it's just the one thread.


----------



## RAD

The app crashes every time I try to read the channel 214 obsolete receiver thread, http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/207468-chann-214-obsolte-receiver-message/ on both iPad and iPhone.


----------



## inkahauts

Yep. I was just about to post the same. That thread which is a sticky I think in re dtv general forum crashes me every time.


----------



## David Bott

I sent a note to the developer of TapaTalk and pointed to this thread, well at least the last X posts.


----------



## tapatalk

Hi this is Andy from Tapatalk Support. 
We have fixed the crash issue when entered the thread.
And it will been included in the new version.
If you have any other crash issue please report here. I think I can receive the notifications.


----------



## The Merg

How about an indication of where a notification is from? On the DBSTalk app and the Tapatalk app, the Badge Icon will display a number saying I have a notification, but upon opening the app there is no indication as to where the notification is from.


----------



## The Merg

Are we supposed to be seeing ads in the middle of the Forum lists and in threads?


----------



## tapatalk

The Merg said:


> How about an indication of where a notification is from? On the DBSTalk app and the Tapatalk app, the Badge Icon will display a number saying I have a notification, but upon opening the app there is no indication as to where the notification is from.


Oh, we are working on it.


----------



## cypherx

Thanks Andy. Hopefully you guys will be able to get the update live in the App Store before the App Store freeze coming up.

From Apple: 
iTunes Connect will be temporarily unavailable from Saturday, December 21, to Friday, December 27, 2013.



During that time, iTunes Connect will not be accessible and you will not be able to submit any apps or In-App Purchases. Processing of any Newsstand Atom feeds will be delayed until after December 27. Sales and Trends reports via the Autoingestion tool will be available but may also be delayed.



Also, you should not schedule any pricing changes or apps to go live between those dates. Pricing changes scheduled to take effect in that date range will cause the app to become unavailable for purchase until after December 27. Similarly, apps scheduled to go live during that range will not be released until after December 27.


----------



## tapatalk

cypherx said:


> Thanks Andy. Hopefully you guys will be able to get the update live in the App Store before the App Store freeze coming up.
> 
> From Apple:
> iTunes Connect will be temporarily unavailable from Saturday, December 21, to Friday, December 27, 2013.
> During that time, iTunes Connect will not be accessible and you will not be able to submit any apps or In-App Purchases. Processing of any Newsstand Atom feeds will be delayed until after December 27. Sales and Trends reports via the Autoingestion tool will be available but may also be delayed.
> 
> Also, you should not schedule any pricing changes or apps to go live between those dates. Pricing changes scheduled to take effect in that date range will cause the app to become unavailable for purchase until after December 27. Similarly, apps scheduled to go live during that range will not be released until after December 27.


Thank you for the information.


----------



## peds48

The Merg said:


> Are we supposed to be seeing ads in the middle of the Forum lists and in threads?


yeah, what's up with this. Are club members supposed to be seeing ads?


----------



## David Bott

In regards to the ads....

Are you using the FREE app or the DBSTalk app? In the FREE app, you would as we can not control settings. In the DBSTALK app, which may go away, you should not.

Well, hummm, looking into making sure something did not get messed up, it seems that I no longer have a way to omit groups. Heck, I do not even see a way to put in my ad id's for the apps to use. So, not even sure where the revenue is going now. But that does explain why the site support revenue has gone away from the app. 

Andy?


----------



## The Merg

I was using the DBSTalk app. I don't see the ads in the paid Tapatalk app.

- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48

Yup, same here


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## cypherx

The tapatalk app was updated 12/20 automatically on my iPhone. I am seeing that it is much more stable now.


----------



## David Bott

No news on a new version for the dedicated app I am sorry to say.


----------



## inkahauts

Well it wouldn't be able to be released till for a week or after the first anyway at this point. Apple shuts it down over the holidays.


----------



## David Bott

LOL..Just got the new update last night in upload. Missed the window of course. Now we wait and then their will be a longer time as all the backlog of work is down from the shutdown.

Sorry all.


----------



## inkahauts

No worries. We will survive!!!!


----------



## dpeters11

David, from the site owner and revenue point of view, which method do you prefer us using the branded app or Tapatalk? I'm not tied to either, but want to use the one best for you 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## David Bott

Kind of you to ask...Only makes income if an ad is clicked. If you do not click ads, makes no difference. 

I think at some point I will be just getting away from the dedicated app and having people use the FREE version with ads. (Sorry) That is because it costs $30 a month to have it and I come nowhere near making that back. LOL...Made $2.92 last month.


----------



## dpeters11

David Bott said:


> Kind of you to ask...Only makes income if an ad is clicked. If you do not click ads, makes no difference.
> 
> I think at some point I will be just getting away from the dedicated app and having people use the FREE version with ads. (Sorry) That is because it costs $30 a month to have it and I come nowhere near making that back. LOL...Made $2.92 last month.


I figured memberships help more than pretty much anything. I know you likely could get more revenue from ads, but it certainly is appreciated by the members that you don't like intrusive pop up, pop under etc any more than we do 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Merg

Is anyone else's Taptalk Forum List for DBSTalk in a weird sort order? I have mine sorted by Category (as opposed to by Name) and it puts the DirecTV Products and Services forum all the way at the bottom. I've attached a screen shot.









- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## RAD

My clients have been doing that for a few weeks now.


----------



## The Merg

RAD said:


> My clients have been doing that for a few weeks now.


Mine's be doing it for a lot longer than that... I think since DBSTalk was first available in Tapatalk.

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cypherx

Yeah the directv topic is all the way at the bottom for me too on the iPhone, both tapatalk and dbstalk apps.

I've been using tapatalk lately because it doesn't crash all the time and the one link is more appropriately named "forums".


----------



## inkahauts

Yeah, mine has been that way for a long time. No idea why. I mostly use haven't read yet though so its nota big deal really for me.


----------



## peds48

yup, same here. been like this for quite some time


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## woj027

I stopped using the tap a talk because it was combersome to navigate. I love the dbstalk app. It has been working great. Only thing i would like to do is go into settings and make it so it always opens timeline 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## woj027

Tap a talk. = topify. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## David Bott

"Is anyone else's Taptalk Forum List for DBSTalk in a weird sort order? "

Just to be clear with the above posts, do you mean the TOPIFY app? (Not TapaTalk) I ask for if it is TOPIFY, I will move the above posts into that thread.


----------



## The Merg

No. This is in the Tapatalk app. Both iPhone and iPad versions.

- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts

woj027 said:


> I stopped using the tap a talk because it was combersome to navigate. I love the dbstalk app. It has been working great. Only thing i would like to do is go into settings and make it so it always opens timeline Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


Um they are the same though.....


----------



## The Merg

Not sure if this is a Tapatalk/DBSTalk app issue or a forum issue.

I subscribed to a forum to get updates whenever anything is posted there. I am finding that I am not getting those updates. I just received a notification via Tapatalk and the DBSTalk app and an email notification as well for a post just being made. When viewing the forum, I found that there had been multiple posts of the last few hours for which I never received notification.

- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Bott

If you men you are not getting emails...than that would be forum. Check your subscriptions and see how they are set to notify you. I do see one went out today and was delivered and opened. So mail is going out. So I would check your settings.


----------



## The Merg

Well, you can't see what the current settings are for the threads or forums that you are following. If you select Change, it just shows Choose Action, but gives no indication as to what you currently had selected. I went through and told all my followed threads and forums to be Immediate.

As for the subscription notice today, I did receive one, but upon pulling up the thread I saw that there were other posts earlier in the day that I didn't get a notification about (either via email or the apps).

What is the default Notification setting when you use the apps to follow a thread or forum?

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

Well, there were three more posts in the forum I am subscribed to and I got no emails or notifications via the apps. I also checked the forum itself and there are no notifications there either.

- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Merg

*Bug Report: Cannot Unsubscribe from Thread *
This issue occurs in both the Tapatalk and DBSTalk app. If I go the Subscribed filter and select a thread, I can then select to Unsubscribe. If I return to the Subscribed filter, the thread is still listed there. If I go back into the thread, it shows that I can unsubscribe again.

- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## coolman302003

The Merg said:


> Well, you can't see what the current settings are for the threads or forums that you are following. If you select Change, it just shows Choose Action, but gives no indication as to what you currently had selected. I went through and told all my followed threads and forums to be Immediate.


Under 'Content You Follow' if you click 'Toggle Edit Options' it shows you the current subscription settings for each thread. You can also place a check in the box beside each thread to change settings for multiple threads; at the very bottom of the list you will find the Choose Action pull down to make changes for the multiple threads selected above.


----------



## The Merg

coolman302003 said:


> Under 'Content You Follow' if you click 'Toggle Edit Options' it shows you the current subscription settings for each thread. You can also place a check in the box beside each thread to change settings for multiple threads; at the very bottom of the list you will find the Choose Action pull down to make changes for the multiple threads selected above.


Got it. Thanks. Although, that's a stupid feature as there's no way to know that.

- Merg


----------



## David Bott

He seemed to know it.  (Sorry, just could not help myself. )


----------



## The Merg

Pfffftttthhhh! 


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## David Bott

The interesting thing is that you are getting the notices from this thread. I can see them going out....but it seems only these. So I know the email notice system is working. So I am thinking it has to be your settings as all I see is this thread and one new thread forum notice from 2 days ago. 

I looked at your settings, and it does look to be correctly set so I am kind of at a loss as to why this thread is working just fine while the few others are not. Might I suggesting a logout to clear the cookies and then log back in. Not that this would solve it, but worth a shot.


This topic should be it's own support thread to help vs in the iOS thread. However, the above about it not changing the settings when in the app in something I will report to them.


----------



## The Merg

Okay, I've subscribed to another Forum for notification and verified that ALL of my notifications for both forums and threads are set to Immediate. I'll see if I start getting notifications for the other forum. I'll create a new thread for this topic...

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

*Bug Report: Push Badge Number Not Working on DBSTalk App*
The latested download of the app (v3.2.16) states that Push Badge Number support is now added. I checked the app to verify that I have Push Notifications turned on and also in the Notifications settings on my iPhone to verify that notifications are turned on there to include Badge App Icon, however, the app icon never shows an indication of a notification.

- Merg


----------



## David Bott

I show push notices being sent out to you for your app...

33232516 DBSTalk The Merg 432817 Subscription success 2014-01-08 16:09:24
33232476 DBSTalk The Merg 471715 Subscription success 2014-01-08 16:09:24
33232475 DBSTalk The Merg 417495 Subscription success 2014-01-08 16:09:24
33232473 DBSTalk The Merg 502382 Subscription success 2014-01-08 16:09:23

Does not mean their is not an issue...but the above is what is shown in the TapaTalk logs.


----------



## The Merg

Yeah, I seem to be getting the notifications for this thread and others without issue. It seems to be the subscription notifications for Forums that I am having an issue with.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

Reply to my new post in this Forum and I'll let you know if I get a notification. I'm guessing that I will...

Then reply to a thread in the DirecTV Connected Forum and I'm guessing that I will not.

- Merg


----------



## David Bott

The Merg said:


> Reply to my new post in this Forum and I'll let you know if I get a notification. I'm guessing that I will...
> 
> Then reply to a thread in the DirecTV Connected Forum and I'm guessing that I will not.
> 
> - Merg


AH!!!

You will not get a notice on a REPLY posted in any given thread in a FORUM when subscribed to a forum. You will only get notices of NEW THREADS that are started in that subscribed forum.

To get notices on a thread reply, you need to subscribe to that thread.


----------



## acostapimps

Only thing I don't like is the pop up notice to download the app tapatalk, even though I checked "don't show this again". at the bottom, I have the dbstalk app and the tapatalk app, but if I'm a club member which shouldn't show ads per se, I don't need a reminder that's all.
I'm using iPad through Mercury browser.


----------



## The Merg

T


David Bott said:


> AH!!!
> 
> You will not get a notice on a REPLY posted in any given thread in a FORUM when subscribed to a forum. You will only get notices of NEW THREADS that are started in that subscribed forum.
> 
> To get notices on a thread reply, you need to subscribe to that thread.


That would explain it.

Thanks.

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## David Bott

acostapimps said:


> Only thing I don't like is the pop up notice to download the app tapatalk, even though I checked "don't show this again". at the bottom, I have the dbstalk app and the tapatalk app, but if I'm a club member which shouldn't show ads per se, I don't need a reminder that's all.
> I'm using iPad through Mercury browser.


Hi...Might I suggest trying an uninstall and then a reinstall to make the message go away? Not sure it will help...but doing so has been known to fix things.

As far as the ads...Club members should not see ads in the DBSTalk app. No control over them in the TapaTalk app.


----------



## peds48

David Bott said:


> Hi...Might I suggest trying an uninstall and then a reinstall to make the message go away? Not sure it will help...but doing so has been known to fix things.
> 
> As far as the ads...Club members should not see ads in the DBSTalk app. No control over them in the TapaTalk app.


yup, that fixed it for me.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## acostapimps

David Bott said:


> Hi...Might I suggest trying an uninstall and then a reinstall to make the message go away? Not sure it will help...but doing so has been known to fix things.
> 
> As far as the ads...Club members should not see ads in the DBSTalk app. No control over them in the TapaTalk app.


It's on the website browser forum not the app. sorry I didn't make that clear, it's not a huge deal but if I checked so I don't see the message it shouldn't reappear again, unless I cleared the browser history/cookies.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## David Bott

acostapimps said:


> It's on the website browser forum not the app. sorry I didn't make that clear, it's not a huge deal but if I checked so I don't see the message it shouldn't reappear again, unless I cleared the browser history/cookies.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I agree. Not sure why. I just tested it on my iPad (original) and the message does not come back for me if I go back to DBSTalk with the iPad browser. If you care to test...and want to...try installing FireFox for your browser or something else and then go into DBSTalk with that and check the box etc. Then go back and see if the result is the same.

Pondering though.


----------

